# الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)..  asmicheal



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

​*الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث).. asmicheal​*

الروح القدس 
الوديع الهادى الذى يشعل القلوب حبا واشتياقا الى اللة والابدية وملكوت السموات 

الروح القدس 
الذى استلمنا من صعود السيد المسيح لة كل المجد 
كتعزية وتعليم لنا 
يصبرنا ويرشدنا لنصل للحضن الالهى الابدى بملكوت السموات 
(فهو يعلمكم كل شيىء  ويذكركم بكل ما قلتة لكم )

هذا الاقنوم العامل فينا 
اجد اشتياق فيا للمعرفة الاعمق عنة 
واجدة مظلوما فى البحث والكتابة عنة 

اتمنى 
ان يشارك الجميع معى بهذا البحث 
ولنبعد عن الاختلافات العقائدية 
فى رؤية الروح القدس 
لئلا يتحول الموضوع للجدال 

ساضع نواة للبحث 
وساتابع وبشوق كل ما تضعونة هنا 
حول 
الروح القدس 
لاستفاد واتعلم منكم جميعا 

:download:


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس :الاقنوم المظلوم فى البحث (دعوة للبحث)*


ثمار الروح القدس

*(ثمار الروح) التى تحدث عنها القديس بولس الرسول فى (غل 5: 22) حيث قال*​*(وأما ثمر الروح فهو **محبة* *فرحة** سلام طول أناة لطف صلاح **إيمان** وداعة تعفف)*

:download:


--
*أولاً : أسماء الروح القدس *




​
الروح (يوحنا 6:3-8) ​
روح الله (1كورنثوس 16:3) ​
روح الله الحي (2كولوسي3:3) ​
روح إلهنا (1كورنثوس 11:6) خادم الرب الاخ زكريا ستاورو ​
روح الآب (متى20:10) ​
روح الرب (اشعياء 2:11) ​
روح السيد الرب (اشعياء 1:61) ​
روح ابن الله (غلاطيه 6:4) ​
روح المسيح (روميه 9:8) ​
روح يسوع المسيح (فيلبي 19:1) ​
الروح القدس (لوقا 35:1) ​
روح الله القدوس (أفسس 30:4) ​
روح الموعد القدوس (أفسس 13:1) ​
روح القداسة (روميه 4:1) ​
روح الحق (يوحنا 17:14) ​
روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب (اشعياء2:11) ​
روح الحياة (روميه 2:8) ​
روح النعمة والتضرعات (زكريا 10:12) ​
روح المجد (1بطرس 14:4) ​
المسحة أو دهن الابتهاج (1يوحنا 27:2) (مزمور 7:45) ​
المعزي باليونانية "الباراقليت" أي الذي يقف بجوارنا (يوحنا 26:14) ​
*ثانياً : أقنومية الروح القدس*



*أ- كمال أقنوميته: *


الروح القدس هو شخص الله، لهذا لا يصح أن نتحدث عنه بصيغة المؤنث، كالقول الخطأ: الروح القدس كلمتني أو بكتتني، أو ضمير هي، أو استخدام ضمير غير العاقل، مثلا: it بالإنجليزية. وهذه بعض المميزات والصفات والأعمال الأقنومية (الشخصية) للروح القدس:
( 126)
​
المعرفة: " الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله ...هكذا أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله" (1كورنثوس10:2-11) ​
المشيئة: " هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه قاسما لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء" (1كورنثوس 11:12) . ​
المحبة: " محبة الروح" (روميه30:15) . ​
الحزن: " ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس" (أفسس30:4) ​
السمع: " روح الحق .. لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به" (يوحنا 13:16) . ​
الكلام: " قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول" (أعمال2:13) . ​
الإرشاد: " روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق" (يوحنا13:16) . ​
القيام: " روحي قائم في وسطكم" (حجى 5:2) . ​
الإخبار: " روح الحق ... يخبركم بأمور آتية" (يوحنا 13:16-14) . ​
الشهادة: " الروح نفسه يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله (روميه 16:8) . ​
التعليم: " وأما المعزي الروح القدس فهو يعلمكم كل شيء" (يوحنا 26:14) . ​
التذكير: " الروح القدس ... يذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يوحنا 26:14) . ​
القيادة: " لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله" (روميه 14:8) . ​
الإعانة: "كذلك الروح أيضا يعين ضعفاتنا" (روميه26:8) . ​
المؤازرة: "مؤازرة روح يسوع المسيح" (فيلبي 19:1) . ​
الشفاعة: "الروح نفسه يشفع فينا" (روميه 26:8) . ​
التعزية: "معزيا آخر روح الحق" (يوحنا 16:14-17) . ​
إقامة الرعاة: " أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة" (أعمال 28:20) ​
المنع: "منعهم الروح القدس أن يتكلموا" (أعمال6:16-7) . ​
يكذب عليه: " لتكذب علي الروح القدس" (أعمال 3:5) . ​
يجدف عليه: " أما التجديف على الروح القدس فلن يغفر للناس" (متى 31:12) . ​
*من هذه الدلائل نعلم أن الروح القدس ليس مجرد قوة أو تأثير أو صفه لكنه شخص الله الروح القدس.*


*ب- تميز أقنوميته عن الآب والابن:*


​
في معمودية المسيح: " اعتمد يسوع أيضاً (الابن) وإذ كان يصلي انفتحت السماء ونزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلا: أنت ابني الحبيب (الآب) بك سررت" (لوقا 21:3-22) . ​
" اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم (وليس بأسماء) الآب والابن والروح القدس" (متى 19:28) . ​
" منذ وجوده أنا (الابن) هناك والسيد الرب (الآب) أرسلني وروحه" (إشعياء 16:48) . ​
" أنا (الابن) أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر روح الحق" (يوحنا 16:14 -17) . ​
" أنواع مواهب موجودة ولكن (الروح) واحد وأنواع خدم موجودة ولكن الرب واحد (الابن) وأنواع أعمال موجودة ولكن الله واحد (الآب)" (1كونثوس 4:12-6) . ​
" نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح (الابن) ومحبة الله (الآب) وشركة (الروح القدس) مع جميعكم آمين " (2كورنثوس 14:13) . ​
" مصلين في (الروح القدس) واحفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله (الآب) منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح (الابن) للحياة الأبدية" (يهوذا 20). ​
*ثالثاً: لاهوت الروح القدس*




*أ - له صفات اللاهوت:*


​
أزلي: " المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله" (عبرانيين14:9) ​
في كل مكان: " أين أذهب من روحك ... إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت" (مزمور 7:139-8) ​
كلي العلم: "الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله" (1كورنثوس 10:2-11) ​
يعرف المستقبل: " أوحي إليه بالروح القدس (سمعان الشيخ ) أنه لا يرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب" (لوقا 26:2) ​
كلي القدرة: " بقوة آيات وعجائب بقوة روح الله" (روميه 19:15) ​
قدوس: " ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس" (أفسس 30:4) ​
( 130 ) ​
*ب- له أعمال اللاهوت:*


​
الخلق: " روح الله صنعني" (أيوب 4:33) ​
الإحياء: "الروح هو الذي يحيي" (يوحنا 63:6) ​
الولادة الثانية: " المولود من الروح هو روح" (يوحنا 6:3-8) . ​
التجديد: " تجديد الروح القدس" (تيطس 5:3) . ​
الوحي: " تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بطرس 21:1) . ​
إعطاء مواهب: " مواهب الروح القدس" (عبرانيين 4:2) . ​
صنع العجائب: " بقوة آيات وعجائب بقوة روح الله" (روميه 19:15) . ​
*ج - اقتران اسم الروح مع اسم الآب والابن: *


" .. وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس " (متى 28: 19)، وأيضاً في (1كورنثوس 4:12-6) ، (يهوذا 21)، (2كورنثوس14:13) ، (رؤيا 4:1-5) ، (اشعياء 15:48) 


*د- يدعى أنه الله: *


1- لتكذب على الروح القدس ... أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله (أعمال 3:5-4) .
2- نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب (يهوة) الذي هو الروح (2كورنثوس 17:3) قارن: 
(إشعياء 8:6-9 مع أعمال 25:28-26 مع خروج 17:16) ، (أعمال 8: 51 مع أرميا 31: 33 مع عبرانيين 10: 15-16) إذن فالروح القدس هو الله.


*رابعاً : أعمال الروح القدس*



*أ- في العهد القديم: *


*1- في الخليقة المادية:*
الخلق والتجديد: "ترسل روحك فتخلق وتجدد وجه الأرض" (مزمور 30:104) 
*2- في البشر والخطاة:*
"لا يدين (يجاهد معهم) روحي في الإنسان إلى الأبد" (تكوين 3:6) 
*3- في أفراد لأغراض متنوعة:*

بصللئيل لعمل خيمة الاجتماع (خروج 2:31-3) . 
يوسف لتفسير الأحلام (تكوين 38:41-39) .
الشيوخ السبعون ليقضوا للشعب مع موسى (عدد 25:11) . 
يشوع لقيادة الشعب (تثنيه 9:34) . 
عُثنيئيل ليقضي للشعب (قضاة 9:3) .
جدعون للانتصار (قضاة 24:6) .
شمشون للقوة (قضاة 25:13) .
داود للملك (1صموئيل 13:16) . 
بنو الأنبياء للنطق بكلام الرب (2صموئيل 2:23) (2أخبار 1:15-2) حتى بلعام العراف (عدد 2:24-5) .
*ب - في الرب يسوع:*

​
حُبل به بالروح القدس (لوقا 35:1) . ​
كان ينمو ويتقوى بالروح (لوقا 40:2) . ​
مسح بالروح القدس (أعمال 38:10) . ​
استقر عليه الروح بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة (متى16:3) . ​
وضع عليه الروح القدس (اشعياء 1:42-2) . ​
سار كل خطواته بالروح (لوقا 1:4-2،14) . ​
كان يعمل الآيات بالروح القدس (يوحنا 34:3) . ​
قدم به نفسه للموت (عبرانيين 14:9) . ​
قام به من الآموات محيي في الروح (1بطرس 18:3) . ​
سيملك بقوة الروح القدس (اشعياء 2:11-4) . ​
*ج - في العهد الجديد:*




*في العالم: *​
التبكيت: ومتى جاء ذاك (الروح القدس) يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة (يوحنا 8:16) ​
الشهادة للمسيح :روح الحق فهو يشهد لي (يوحنا 26:15) ​
*في كل مسيحي حقيقي:*
1- الولادة الجديدة:المولود من الروح هو روح (يوحنا 5:3-6) وتجديد الروح القدس (تيطس 5:3) 
2- الختم: إذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس (أفسس13:1) والختم دليل على ملكية إلهية لهذا المؤمن . إن كان أحد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك (أي شخص) ليس له (للمسيح)" (روميه 8: 9). أي من ليس له ختم الروح القدس هو مسيحي مزيف ووجود الختم دليل على أن المؤمن للمسيح لأن الروح القدس لا يسكن إلا في المؤمن الحقيقي
3- العربون: روح الموعد القدوس الذي هو عربون ميراثنا (أفسس14:1) (2كورنثوس 22:1 ؛ 5:5) والعربون جزء من كل أي أن الله بإعطائه الروح القدس للمؤمن يؤكد له أن ميراثه مضمون لأنه أخذ العربون أي الروح القدس.
4- السكنى المستديمة: لهذا يعتبر جسد المؤمن هيكل للروح القدس (1كورنثوس19:6) في العهد القديم كان الروح القدس يحل ويفارق أما في العهد الجديد فالروح القدس لا يفارق المؤمن أبداً.
5 - لشهادة للمؤمن: الروح نفسه يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله (روميه 16:8) (غلاطيه 6:4) .
6- التحرير من سلطة الخطية: لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من ناموس الخطية والموت (روميه 2:8،13) (غلاطيه 16:5) .
7- التأييد بالقوة: لكي يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده أن تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه (أفسس 16:3) .
8- إنتاج ثمر الروح: لأن ثمر الروح هو في كل صلاح وبر وحق (أفسس 9:5) ، (غلاطيه 22:5،23) .
9- تغيير المؤمن إلى صورة المسيح عملياً: (2كورنثوس18:3) 
10- الإرشاد: 
في السلوك: " .. نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح" (روميه4:8،13-14) ، (غلاطيه 16:5) .
في السجود والعبادة: نعبد الله بالروح (فيلبي 3:3) .
في الصلاة: مصلين في الروح القدس (يهوذا 20).
في التسبيح "امتلئوا بالروح مكلمين بعضكم بعضا بمزامير وتسابيح" (أفسس 18:5-20) .
في فهم الكتاب المقدس: " وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يوحنا 13:16) ، (1يوحنا 27:2) .
11- المعونة: الروح أيضا يعين ضعفاتنا (روميه 26:8) .
12- المؤازرة: مؤازرة روح يسوع المسيح (فيلبي 19:1) .
13- التقديس: تقديس الروح للطاعة (1بطرس 2:1) .
14- قوة للحياة والخدمة: ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم (أعمال 8:1) 
15- الفرح: " لأن ليس ملكوت الله أكلاً وشرباً . بل هو بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس" (روميه 17:14) 
16- توجيه الخادم في الخدمة "... منعهم الروح القدس أن يتكلموا بالكلمة في أسّيا حاولوا أن يذهبوا إلى بيثينية فلم يدعهم الروح" (أعمال 6:16-7) 
17- إقامة جسد المؤمن إن رقد: فالذي أقام المسيح من الأموات سيحيي أجسادكم المائتة أيضا بروحه الساكن فيكم (روميه 11:8) 
18- المسحة: " وأما انتم فلكم (مسحة) من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء" (1يو2: 20)، " وأما انتم فالمسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم و لا حاجة بكم إلى أن يعلمكم أحد بل كما تعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء" (1يو27:2) قارن (أعمال 10 :38) . وقديما كان الكهنة والملوك يمسحون بالزيت ( خروج 29: 21 ، 1صموئيل 13:16) وهكذا المسيحي في العهد الجديد يمسح بالروح القدس. 



*واجب المؤمن تجاه الروح القدس* ​
أن لا يحزنه : الخطية هي التي تحزن الروح القدس "ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس" (أفسس30:4) ​
ألا يطفئه : " لا تطفئوا الروح" (1تسالونيكي 19:5) وعدم الطاعة هو الذي يطفئ الروح القدس. ​
الامتلاء به : ذلك بالشبع بالمسيح والكلمة وعدم السكر من خمار العالم " لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح" (أفسس 18:5) ​
*في الكنيسة:* ​
تكوين المؤمنون معا جسدا روحيا للمسيح لأننا جميعنا بروح ​
واحد أيضا اعتمدنا إلى جسد واحد أو جميعنا سقينا روحا واحدا (1كورنثوس 12:12-13) . ​
تكوين المؤمنين معا مسكنا لله وهيكلا له أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم (1كورنثوس 16:3) . ​
بنيان الكنيسة بالمواهب والخدمات أنواع مواهب موجودة ولكن الروح واحد (1كورنثوس 4:12-11) . ​
قيادة المؤمنين في الاجتماع للسجود والعبادة: نحن … نعبدالله بالروح (فيلبي 3:3) . ​
:download:

من قرائاتى على النت​


----------



## amselim (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس :الاقنوم المظلوم فى البحث (دعوة للبحث)*

بحثك المبارك يستحق لا تقييم من اليشر بل اللة (المثلث الاقانيم) وحدة الذى يبارك حياتك و يستخدم هذا البحث لبركة الكثيرين ممن لا يعرفون حقيقة الروح القدس

واليك بعض الكلمات المعزية عنة

*إن سكنى الروح القدس يحدد مركزنا على الأرض. إذ به صرنا متحدين برب مرفوض من العالم. نعم ومسمّر بالصليب من هذا العالم. ولكن الله قبل عمله على الصليب، وعلى أساس ذلك أقامه من الأموات وقبله في المجد "يسوع نراه مكللاً بالمجد والكرامة من أجل ألم الموت" (عبرانيين 2: 9). وقوة الروح القدس تملأ قلوبنا بالمجد الذي دخل إليه يسوع من قبل. أما مكاننا على الأرض فهو ذات المكان الذي اتخذه المسيح على الأرض.*

*الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس :الاقنوم المظلوم فى البحث (دعوة للبحث)*



amselim قال:


> بحثك المبارك يستحق لا تقييم من اليشر بل اللة (المثلث الاقانيم) وحدة الذى يبارك حياتك و يستخدم هذا البحث لبركة الكثيرين ممن لا يعرفون حقيقة الروح القدس
> 
> واليك بعض الكلمات المعزية عنة
> 
> ...


 


:download:

اللة على الجمال عم سليم 
روعة القول اللى حضرتك رصعتة كلؤلؤة غالية 
تتلاللا بموضوعى الغلبان 

يا ريت حضرتك تشرفنى بهذا الموضوع وتتابعة معى

لانى اعددت ملف افادنى جدا 
لكن انتظر بصراحة رائع مشاراكاتكم جميعا 

قول رائع ومرور غالى عليا جدا عم سليم


----------



## besm alslib (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس :الاقنوم المظلوم فى البحث (دعوة للبحث)*

*عزيزتي اسميشال *

*اعذريني لكن لسا متطلعتش على الموضوع *

*برغم اني متاكده من اهميته وتميزو متل باقي مواضيعك*


*لكن بصراحه سبق ووعدتك اني لو اضفت اي موضوع مهم هبقى ابعتلك *

*عشان تشوفيه وانا نزلت موضوع يهمني اعرف رايك فيه *

*وحاولت ابعتلك رساله معرفتش فاخترت اني اضيفو برد عادي على موضوع من مواضيعك *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122874*


*وان شاء الله لما اقرا الموضوع هبقى ارد عليه *
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس :الاقنوم المظلوم فى البحث (دعوة للبحث)*



besm alslib قال:


> *عزيزتي اسميشال *​
> 
> *اعذريني لكن لسا متطلعتش على الموضوع *​
> *برغم اني متاكده من اهميته وتميزو متل باقي مواضيعك*​
> ...


 
:download:


سبقتك المرة دى 
ورديت 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122874&page=2

قبل ما تبلغينى 
لانى بتابع جديدك بجد مش مجاملة يا حبى


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس :الاقنوم المظلوم فى البحث (دعوة للبحث)*

*لاهوت الروح القدس:*

*من هو أقنوم الروح القدس؟؟؟*

(1) الروح القدس هو الله :
- "الله روح ".(يو 4 : 24 ).
- قال بطرس : "يا حنانيا لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس...أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله" ( أع 5 : 3 , 4 )
(2) الروح القدس هو روح الله , روح الرب :
- وروح الله يرف على وجه المياة". ( تك 1 : 2 )
-" روح الرب صنعنى ". ( أى 33 : 4 )
- " وحل على روح الرب". ( حز 11 : 5 ).
-" ما بالكما قد أتفقتما على تجربة روح الرب " . ( أع 5 : 9 )
- " لا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس " (أف 4 : 30 ).
(3) وهو روح الآب :
- " لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذى يتكلم فيكم " (مت 10 : 20 ).
(4) وهو روح الابن:
" ثم بما أنكم أبناء أرسل اللهروح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخآ يا أبا الآب " . ( غل 4 : 6)
- " إن كان أحد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له " (رو 8 : 9)
(5) هو واحد مع الآب والابن فى الجوهر:
-"الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس . وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد ." (1 يو 5 : 7 )
- " تلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والكلمة والابن واروح القدس " (مت 28 : 19)
*لاحظ هنا يقول باسم وليس بأسماء مما يدل على الجوهر الواحد.*
(6) هو أقنوم الحياة :
- " يقول القديس بولس إنه : " روح الحياة " ( رو 8 : 2 ), ويصفه قانون الايمان بأنه ( الرب المحى ) . فهو أقنوم الحياة , وهو مصدر الحياة فى الكائنات الحية.


*يتبع*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس :الاقنوم المظلوم فى البحث (دعوة للبحث)*

*الروح القدس فى العهد القديم:

**الروح القدس هو روح الله القدوس الكائن منذ الأزل , وكان للبشر علاقة به فى العهد القديم أيضآ, وليس فى العهد الجديد فقط, وسنورد هنا بعض الأدلة:

- جاء فى قصة الخليقة " وروح الله يرف على وجه المياة "
 ( تك 1 :2)
- وأشترك الروح القدس فى عملية الخلق إذ يقول المزمور " وترسل روحك فتخلق وتجددوجه الأرض " ( مز 104 : 30)
- والروح القدس هو الذى تكلم فى أفواه الأنبياء : "لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس."( 2 بط 1 :21 )
- وقال الرب لموسى أن يجمع سبعين شيخآ لكى يساعدوه فى الخدمة ويقول الكتاب:
" فنزل الرب فى سحابة وتكلممعه . وأخذمن الروح القدسالذى عليه وجعل على السبعين رجلآالشيوخ فلما حل عليهم الروح تنبأوا" ( عد 11 : 24 , 25 )
- ونسمع أيضآ عن روح الرب الذى حل على بعض الحرفيين ليعطيهم حكمة فى الصناعة الخاصة بخيمة الاجتماع وملابس الكهنوت ( خر 28 : 31 )
- وقيل عن شمشون أكثر من مرة إن روح الرب حل عليه ( قض 14 , 15 ).
- كذلك حل روح الرب على شاول الملك لما مسحه صموئيل النبى ( 1 صم 10 : 9 - 11 ).
- وبنفس الوضع حل روح الرب على داود لما مسحه صموئيل ملكآ ( 1 صم 16 : 13 )
- ويحدثنا سفر الخروج عن دهن المسحة المقدسة الذى أمر الله موسى بعمله ليمسح به هارون وبنيه ( خر 30 : 30 ).
وليمسح به أيضآ ما بداخل خيمة الاجتماع للتقديس.
* ومن الملاحظ أن روح الرب كان فى العهد القديم يحل على أفراد , مثلما حل على الانبياء وبعض الملوك فتنبأوا , وحل على بعض الاشخاص فأعطاهم مواهب إلا أنه لم يكن حلوله عامآ كحلوله فى العهد الجديد حيث يصير المؤمنين هياكل للروح القدس وهو يسكن فيهم , بعمل سر الميرون المقدس.
* وكان أيضآ حلول روح الرب فى العهد القديم مؤقتآ , وليس دائمآ إذ يفارق أحيانآ من يحل عليهم , ويتضح هذا جليآ من قصة شاول الملك الذى رفضه الرب وقال عنه الكتاب :
" وذهب روح الرب من عند شاول . وبغته روح ردئ من قبل الرب " ( 1 صم 16 : 4 )



*المرجع :*
كتاب:
*عقائدنا المسيحية الأرثوذكسية*
مراجعة وتقديم
الأحبار الأجلاء
*نيافة الانبا بيشوى*
*نيافة الانبا موسى*
*نيافة الانبا متاؤس*
إعداد
*القس بيشوى حلمى*
كاهن كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس بشبرا
​


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس :الاقنوم الثالث فى البحث (دعوة للبحث)*

تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع
الرجاء الإنتباه للألفاظ لكي لا تكون عثرة للغير


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس :الاقنوم الثالث فى البحث (دعوة للبحث)*



my rock قال:


> تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع
> الرجاء الإنتباه للألفاظ لكي لا تكون عثرة للغير


نشكرك أستاذنا على أرشادكم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس :الاقنوم الثالث فى البحث (دعوة للبحث)*



My Rock قال:


> تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع
> الرجاء الإنتباه للألفاظ لكي لا تكون عثرة للغير


 
:download:

لو ممكن 
الغاء كلمتين من العنوان 

فى البحث 
ليصبح 
الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)
 شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس :الاقنوم الثالث فى البحث (دعوة للبحث)*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لو ممكن
> الغاء كلمتين من العنوان
> ...


 
تم تغيير عوان الموضوع بحسب طلبك


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس :الاقنوم الثالث فى البحث (دعوة للبحث)*



My Rock قال:


> تم تغيير عوان الموضوع بحسب طلبك


 
:download:

شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

جميل جميل الكلام 
مستنية المزيد ربنا موجود 
ولسة عندى انا كلام 
بس مش هاضعة الا لما تكمل 

حقيقى روعة ربنا موجود 

يا شباب انتم فين 
عاوزة اضافاتكم 
دة بحث مفتوح 
ويهمنى بجد اتعلم واستفاد منكم


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس :الاقنوم المظلوم فى البحث (دعوة للبحث)*

*شكرا جدا

 للموضوع الرائع جدا جدا جدا

الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*



asmicheal قال:


> جميل جميل الكلام
> مستنية المزيد ربنا موجود
> ولسة عندى انا كلام
> بس مش هاضعة الا لما تكمل
> ...


  ربنا يخليكى
أنا بكتب دلوقتى عن نفخة الروح القدس
صلى من أجلى


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*نفخة الروح القدس:*
* من جهة العقيدة الأرثوذكسية*
 
* *  السيد المسيح لم ينفخ ذات جوهر أقنوم الروح القدس فى وجه تلاميذه , ولكنه نفخ سلطانه ومواهبه المختصة بالحل والربط , وغفران الخطية. (مثل نفخة رئيس الكهنة فى سيامة الكاهن ).*

* * ولذلك حينما يذكر أقنوم الروح القدس فى ذاته فى الكتاب المقدس , فإنه يذكر مع أداة التعريف ( الروح القدس = تو إبنفما تو أجيون ) مثلماورد فى :*

* - " وأما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب باسمى " ( يو 14 : 26 ).*

* - " متى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق".(يو15 : 26 )*

* * أما حينما يذكر الروح القدس من جهة مواهبه وسلطانه وعطاياه , فيذكر بدون أداة التعريف *
* ( روح قدس = إبنفما أجيون)*

* لذلك فالترجمة الصحيحة لقول السيد المسيح لتلاميذه عندما نفخ فى وجوههم حسبما ورد فى ( يو 21 : 22 ).*
* هى " أقبلوا روحآ قدسآ" ,والمقصود بذلك *
* هو موهبة الكهنوت التى هى من مواهب الروح القدس للكنيسة.*

* ولا عجب فى هذا ,بل إن رئيس الكهنة يفعل نفس الشئ حينما يقوم بسيامة كاهن جديد . *
* فالسيد المسيح وهو رئيس الكهنة الأعظم , كان جديرآ به أن يعطى موهبة الكهنوت لتلاميذه قبل أن يصعد إلى السماء بعد أن اتم الفداء على الصليب , وقام منتصرآ من بين الأموات .*

* وإلا فمن أين نأتى برئيس كهنة ليقوم بسيامة التلاميذ بعد صعود السيد المسيح؟؟؟*

* ولكنه أكد دور الروح القدس فى إقامة الرعاة , ومنح مواهب الكهنوت حينما قال لهم:*
* "اقبلوا روحآ قدسآ".*​* 
*


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*




يُقاسُ الفراغ الروحي على المقياس نفسه، فدلالته أمران: الأول أن هذا الإنسان ينقصه الروح القدس الذي يملؤه بالفرح والوجود والكمال، ونحصل عليه يوم المعمودية. والثاني أنه لا يتواصل مع هذا الروح بشكل مستمر، في المناولة وممارسة الأسرار والبعد عن الخطيئة، بالنتيجة يحدث له هذا الفراغ الروحي.

حتى نتخلص من هذا الفراغ الروحي علينا أن نمتلئ بالروح القدس وأن نتواصل معه بشكل مستمر فتمتلئ حياتنا منه. إذا افترضنا أن كل إنسان مسيحي معمّد قد أخذ الروح القدس وامتلأ منه يوم معموديته فهل يبقى فاعلاً في حياته دوماً؟ إذا كان الجواب نعم فكيف نفسر وجود الخطيئة؟ أو كنتيجة لذلك سيكون الخلاص للجميع (هرطقة أوريجنس).

نحن لا نقول بأن الروح القدس يغادر الإنسان بالكلية لأنه وقتها ينتفي الرجاء بإمكانية عودته وخلاصه أي لا رجاء له بفائدة التوبة، إنما بسبب الخطيئة يصبح دور الروح القدس في حياتنا غير فاعل ومغيّب وذلك بإرادتنا عندما نختار أشياء كثيرة بدلاً منه.

لإعادة تفعيل الروح القدس فينا علينا أن نتواصل معه بشكل حياتي ومستمر بواسطة ممارسة أسرار الكنيسة والصلوات في الكنيسة والبيت مبتعدين عن كل شيء فيه خطيئة لأنه يُبعِدُ روحَ الله منا. الذي يبتعد عن الكنيسة يبتعد عن الله، والذي يريدُ اللهَ بقربه عليه أن يكون قريباً من الكنيسة.

تالياً، إذا كنا ممتلئين بنعمة الروح القدوس وهي فاعلة فينا فلن نعرف ما يسمى بالفراغ الروحي أو الموت الروحي، بل سيكون الله معنا ونحيا معه إلى أبد الآبدين.


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

تسجيل متابعة ارثوذكسية 

حلو جدا مداخلتك  ربنا موجود 

متابعة


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

يُقاسُ الفراغ الروحي على المقياس نفسه، فدلالته أمران: الأول أن هذا الإنسان ينقصه الروح القدس الذي يملؤه بالفرح والوجود والكمال، ونحصل عليه يوم المعمودية. والثاني أنه لا يتواصل مع هذا الروح بشكل مستمر، في المناولة وممارسة الأسرار والبعد عن الخطيئة، بالنتيجة يحدث له هذا الفراغ الروحي.
:download:

بعد وعمق جديد للموضوع 
قد اية استمتع بمتابعة الموضوع 

شكرا كليمو 


مشاركاتكم شباب 

ولسة 
عندى ما اقولة بعد ما استمتع بجميل مشاركاتكم جميعا


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

_*الأخت الوقورة إسميشيل
من أعمق الكلمات التي تابعتها عن الروح القدس وبالنسبة اليّ الروح القدس يمثل الصوت الذى عرفني بالسيد المسيح له المجد والذى أحسسني بآنات السيد وتألمه وهو علي الصليب من أجل أن يوهب ليَّ حياة جديدة خالية من أى خطايا سابقة الروح القدس الآن ينبهني ويحذرني بل ويمنعني من الوقوع في الخطاء وهو يشجعني علي البحث والتفتيش في الكتب الروحية والأنجيل وهو ما ينير طريقي وأدعو ليل نهار من رب المجد أن لا يحرمني من وجود الروح القدس في داخلي لأنه هو الأمل الوحيد في توصيلي الي الملكوت فيارب إستجب لدعائي آمين 
أسف للتدخل والآطالة الرب معك ويباركك 
*_


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

اضافة مميزة ورائعة ا عادل نسيم 

استمتع حقا بمتابعة ارائكم 
ولى اضافة ساضيفها 
بعد ما اتعلم واستفاد من مداخلتكم جميعا 


فين رايكم وما تقراءوة شباب 
عن الروح القدس


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*هناك إدعاء أو شبهه خاصة بأقنوم الروح القدس وهى:



( ألا يكون الكلام عن الروح القدس هو إشارة إلى نبى بعده؟؟؟!!!! )

 أما الرد عليها فهو :
*
*أولآ:* الروح القدس هو روح الله وليس روحآ لنبى , لأن النبى محدود وأما الروح القدس كما يقول الأنجيل فهو غير محدود.
*
ثانيآ  :* هو يحل فى جميع المؤمنين كما قال الكتاب المقدس:

" أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذى فيكم " ( 1 كو 6 : 19 )

*فهل من المعقول أن ملاكآ أو نبيآ يحل فى كل إنسان مؤمن ,
أى فى آلاف المؤمنين بل البلايين .

*قيل أيضآ فى الأنجيل عن الشهداء :
" لا تهتموا كيف أو بما تأكلون لأنكم تعطون فى تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به,لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذى فيكم " ( مت 10 : 20 ).
*فهل من الممكن أن يتكلم فى أفواه آلاف الشهداء فى بداية العصر المسيحى ويكون هذا مجرد نبى؟؟
*
ولقد كان الشهداء يستشهدون فى أماكن كثيرة ومتباعدة فى نفس الوقت... قال السيد المسيح عن الروح القدس أنه:
" يمكث معكم إلى الأبد , روح الحق الذى لا يستطيع أن يقبله , لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه " ( يو 10 : 16 - 17 ).

هل من الممكن أن ينطبق هذا الكلام عن نبى ؟؟ 
هل هناك نبى يمكن أن يمكث فى العالم إلى الأبد؟؟!!!!

وقال أيضآ:
" أما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم " ( يو 15 : 17 ).
من هو النبى الذى يمكث مع جميع الناس؟؟؟ ويكون فيهم إلى الأبد؟؟!!!

والقديس بولس يقول : " أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم " ( 1 كو 3 : 16 ).

إذا كان هكذا , فهو يسكن فى جميع المؤمنين . هل هذا ينطبق على أى نبى أو روح؟؟؟ أم أن هذا خاص بروح الله فقط , الروح القدس؟؟؟

قيل أيضآ عن الروح القدس أنه *" يبكت العالم على خطية" *وهذه الخطية هى عدم الإيمان بالسيد المسيح ... الله الظاهر فى الجسد لكى يخلص العالم.

وواضح أن هذا الوصف لا يمكن أن ينطبق على إنسان .

*كيف إذن يكون روح الله غير المحدود , الساكن فى كل المؤمنين , والماكث معنا إلى الأبد , مجرد نبى محدود مائتآ؟؟!!!
*

*المرجع:*

كتاب :
*أسئلة حول الإيمان المسيحى
*
مراجعة وتقديم:
*نيافة الأنبا موسى*
أسقف الشباب

إعداد
*القس أنطونيوس يونان*
​


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*رحلة سريعة عن الروح القدس في الكتاب المقدس:*
 1.  منذ البدء كان روح الله كائن منذ الاذل لانه "في البدء خلق الله السماوات والارض وكانت الارض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه" (سفر تكوين 1:1 و2) ومنذ الاذل وروح الله يعمل في الانسان لتجديده لكي يعيش في الحياه المقدسه..  لذا تكلم الانبياء وشهدوا لعصر النعمه بالروح القدس The Holy Spirit "لانه لم تات نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (رسالة بطرس الثانية 1: 21).  وقد تكلم داود عن نفسه قبل موته قائلا في (سفر صموئيل الثاني 23: 2) "روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني. قال اله اسرائيل الي تكلم صخرة اسرائيل اذا تسلط على الناس بار يتسلط بخوف الله وكنور الصباح اذا اشرقت الشمس كعشب من الارض في صباح صحو مضيء غب المطر" وذلك يتماثل مع زكريا الكاهن الذي امتلا من الروح القدس "و تنبا قائلا مبارك الرب اله اسرائيل لانه افتقد وصنع فداء لشعبه واقام لنا قرن خلاص في بيت داود فتاه كما تكلم بفم انبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر" (إنجيل لوقا 1: 70) وكان كل من يدعوه الرب للخدمه كان يملأة بروحه "و كلم الرب موسى قائلا انظر قد دعوت بصلئيل بن اوري بن حور من سبط يهوذا باسمه وملاته من روح الله بالحكمة والفهم والمعرفة وكل صنعة لاختراع مخترعات ليعمل في الذهب والفضة والنحاس ونقش حجارة للترصيع ونجارة الخشب ليعمل في كل صنعة" (خر 31:1-4) وفي كل زمن كان للرب شهود اذ يرسل بروحه القدوس فيعمل ويعلم ويرشد وفي سفر أخبار الأيام "لبس روح الله زكريا بن يهوياداع الكاهن فوقف فوق الشعب وقال لهم هكذا يقول الله لماذا تتعدون وصايا الرب فلا تفلحون لانكم تركتم الرب قد ترككم" (2اخ 24: 20 ) فهذا هو روح البنوة والعدالة والسلطه, روح الحكمه فنري صلاة بولس الرسول الي اهل افسس "لا ازال شاكرا لاجلكم ذاكرا اياكم في صلواتي كي يعطيكم اله ربنا يسوع المسيح ابو المجد روح الحكمة والاعلان في معرفته مستنيرة عيون اذهانكم لتعلموا ما هو رجاء دعوته وما هو غنى مجد ميراثه في القديسين" (رسالة أفسس 1:17).
 2. وكان روح الله منذ الازل يصنع قوات وعجائب علي يدي الانبياء والقديسين و الرسل، واستطاعوا ان يقيموا الموتي مثل ايليا (1مل17: 17) واليشع النبي (2مل4:35) وان يشفوا كل مرض في الشعب كشفاء نعمان السرياني (سفر الملوك الثاني 5: 14) وان يخرجوا الشياطين والأرواح الشريرة كالرسل الاطهار (سفر أعمال الرسل 19: 11) وفي (رو15: 18) يقول بولس الرسول "فلي افتخار في المسيح يسوع من جهة ما لله لاني لا اجسر ان اتكلم عن شيء مما لم يفعله المسيح بواسطتي لاجل اطاعة الامم بالقول والفعل بقوة ايات وعجائب بقوة روح الله حتى اني من اورشليم وما حولها الى الليريكون قد اكملت التبشير بانجيل المسيح".
3. لم يكن عمل الروح القدس فقط في الأنبياء او الرسل من خلال كتاباتهم او من خلال اعمالهم لكن كان فعالا في قلوب المؤمنين باسم الرب، فالروح القدس يخلق نفسأ جديده وروحا محييا وقلب نقيا لذا صرخ داود النبي بعد سقوطه في الخطيه "قلبا نقيا اخلق في يا الله وروحا مستقيما جدد في داخلي لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني رد لي بهجة خلاصك وبروح منتدبة اعضدني" (مز51) وقال ايضا "تحجب وجهك فترتاع تنزع ارواحها فتموت والى ترابها تعود ترسل روحك فتخلق وتجدد وجه الارض" (مزمور 104: 30) وتنبأ حزقيال النبي عن عمل الروح القدس في المؤمنين بالله "واعطيكم قلبا جديدا واجعل روحا جديدة في داخلكم وانزع قلب الحجر من لحمكم واعطيكم قلب لحم واجعل روحي في داخلكم واجعلكم تسلكون في فرائضي وتحفظون احكامي وتعملون بها وتسكنون الارض التي اعطيت اباءكم اياها وتكونون لي شعبا وانا اكون لكم الها واخلصكم من كل نجاساتكم" (حز36: 26).
 4. حزقيال النبي قد سرد قصة أحياء العظام الميته وقال "فاخرجني بروح الرب وانزلني في وسط البقعة وهي ملانة عظاما وامرني عليها من حولها واذا هي كثيرة جدا على وجه البقعة واذا هي يابسة جدا فقال لي يا ابن ادم اتحيا هذه العظام فقلت يا سيد الرب انت تعلم فقال لي تنبا على هذه العظام وقل لها ايتها العظام اليابسة اسمعي كلمة الرب هكذا قال السيد الرب لهذه العظام هانذا ادخل فيكم روحا فتحيون واضع عليكم عصبا واكسيكم لحما وابسط عليكم جلدا واجعل فيكم روحا فتحيون وتعلمون اني انا الرب فتنبات كما امرت وبينما انا اتنبا كان صوت واذا رعش فتقاربت العظام كل عظم الى عظمه ونظرت واذا بالعصب واللحم كساها وبسط الجلد عليها من فوق وليس فيها روح فقال لي تنبا للروح تنبا يا ابن ادم وقل للروح هكذا قال السيد الرب هلم يا روح من الرياح الاربع وهب على هؤلاء القتلى ليحيوا فتنبات كما امرني فدخل فيهم الروح فحيوا وقاموا على اقدامهم جيش عظيم جدا جدا" (حز37: 1-7).
 5.  وقد رأي حزقيال ايضا رؤيا وسردها قائلا "وكانت الي كلمة الرب قائلة يا ابن ادم عرف اورشليم برجاساتها وقل هكذا قال السيد الرب لاورشليم مخرجك ومولدك من ارض كنعان ابوك اموري وامك حثية اما ميلادك يوم ولدت فلم تقطع سرتك ولم تغسلي بالماء للتنظف ولم تملحي تمليحا ولم تقمطي تقميطا لم تشفق عليك عين لتصنع لك واحدة من هذه لترق لك بل طرحت على وجه الحقل بكراهة نفسك يوم ولدت فمررت بك ورايتك مدوسة بدمك فقلت لك بدمك عيشي قلت لك بدمك عيشي جعلتك ربوة كنبات الحقل فربوت وكبرت وبلغت زينة الازيان نهد ثدياك ونبت شعرك وقد كنت عريانة وعارية فمررت بك ورايتك واذا زمنك زمن الحب فبسطت ذيلي عليك وسترت عورتك وحلفت لك ودخلت معك في عهد يقول السيد الرب فصرت لي فحممتك بالماء وغسلت عنك دماءك ومسحتك بالزيت والبستك مطرزة ونعلتك بالتخس وازرتك بالكتان وكسوتك بزا وحليتك بالحلي فوضعت اسورة في يديك وطوقا في عنقك ووضعت خزامة في انفك واقراطا في اذنيك وتاج جمال على راسك فتحليت بالذهب والفضة ولباسك الكتان والبز والمطرز واكلت السميذ والعسل والزيت وجملت جدا جدا فصلحت لمملكة وخرج لك اسم في الامم لجمالك لانه كان كاملا ببهائي الذي جعلته عليك يقول السيد الرب" (حز16: 6-14) هذا هو الانسان الذي صار حي بعد موت الذي تجدد بمعرفه الروح القدس وأصبح انسانا جديدا وبالقصه رموز كثيره "حممتك بماء" الماء هنا هو المعموديه، "ومسحتك بزيت" الزيت هنا هو الميرون المقدس" والبستك مطرزه" (التبرر), "وحليتك بحلي" (الفضائل)، "واكلت السميذ والعسل" الذي هو( التناول والاغذيه الروحيه). هذا ما قد فعله الرب لاجانا اذ افتقدنا بخلاصه وتمتعنا ببركات فدائه.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
 6. وهناك الكثير من الانبياء الذين تنبئوا بالروح القدس عن حلول الروح القدس علي الرسل في يوم الخمسين وعن عمل الروح القدس في العهد الجديد فتنبأ حزقيال كما تنبأ يوئيل (يوئيل2: 28) قائلا "و تعلمون اني انا في وسط اسرائيل واني انا الرب الهكم وليس غيري ولا يخزى شعبي الى الابد ويكون بعد ذلك اني اسكب روحي على كل بشر فيتنبا بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم احلاما ويرى شبابكم رؤى وعلى العبيد ايضا وعلى الاماء اسكب روحي في تلك الايام" ولقد تحقق ذلك وفي عظته جاهر بطرس الرسول عن حلول الروح القدس علي الرسل مستشهدا بنبوة يوئيل النبي وقال "فوقف بطرس مع الاحد عشر ورفع صوته وقال لهم ايها الرجال اليهود والساكنون في اورشليم اجمعون ليكن هذا معلوما عندكم واصغوا الى كلامي لان هؤلاء ليسوا سكارى كما انتم تظنون لانها الساعة الثالثة من النهار بل هذا ما قيل بيوئيل النبي" يقول الله ويكون في الايام الاخيرة اني اسكب من روحي على كل بشر فيتنبا بنوكم وبناتكم ويرى شبابكم رؤى ويحلم شيوخكم احلاما وعلى عبيدي ايضا وامائي اسكب من روحي في تلك الايام فيتنباون واعطي عجائب في السماء من فوق وايات على الارض من اسفل دما ونارا وبخار دخان تتحول الشمس الى ظلمة والقمر الى دم قبل ان يجيء يوم الرب العظيم الشهيرو يكون كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص" (اع 2:3-21) وتنبأ زكريا النبي وقال "يكون في ذلك اليوم اني التمس هلاك كل الامم الاتين على اورشليم وافيض على بيت داود وعلى سكان اورشليم روح النعمة والتضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه وينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له ويكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره" كما تنبأ داود عن فاعليه الروح القدس في الرسل وتنبأ قائلا" لا قول ولا كلام لا سمع صوتهم في كل الارض خرج منطقهم والى اقصى المسكونة كلماتهم جعل للشمس مسكنا فيها" (سفر المزامير  19:3).
 7.  تنبأ أنبياء العهد القديم عن اتحاد المسيح بالروح القدس مع الاب: فتنبأ اشعياء قائلا "و يخرج قضيب من جذع يسى وينبت غصن من اصوله ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم روح المشورة والقوة روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب ولذته تكون في مخافة الرب فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينيه ولا يحكم بحسب سمع اذنيه بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين ويحكم بالانصاف لبائسي الارض ويضرب الارض بقضيب فمه ويميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه ويكون البر منطقة متنيه والامانة منطقة حقويه" (اش11: 1-4) وتنبأ قائلا "روح السيد الرب علي لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق وللماسورين بالاطلاق لانادي بسنة مقبولة للرب وبيوم انتقام لالهنا لاعزي كل النائحين لاجعل لنائحي صهيون لاعطيهم جمالا عوضا عن الرماد ودهن فرح عوضا عن النوح ورداء تسبيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسة" (سفر أشعياء 61:1-3) وشهد يوحنا المعمدان عنه قائلا" وشهد يوحنا قائلا اني قد رايت الروح نازلا مثل حمامة من السماء فاستقر عليه وانا لم اكن اعرفه لكن الذي ارسلني لاعمد بالماء ذاك قال لي الذي ترى الروح نازلا ومستقرا عليه فهذا هو الذي يعمد بالروح القدس" (يو1: 32).
 8. الروح القدس نقل الانبياء من مكان الي اخر بحسب مشيئه الرب: فقد نقل الروح حزقيال وجاء به في الرؤيا إلي ارض الكلدانيين الي المسبيين لكي يخبرهم بكلمه الله الذي اراه اياه (حز11: 24 ) ونقل ايضا بالروح ألي اوروشاليم في الرؤيا (حز8: 3) ونقل أيضا الي المسبيين في تل أبيب الساكنين عند نهر خابور وحيث سكنوا هناك وسكن معهم سبعه أيام متحير في وسطهم (حز3: 14) وفي سفر الرؤيا نجد نبوة يوحنا اللاهوتي عن موت ايليا واخنوخ ثم قيامهم بروح الرب "ثم بعد الثلاثة الايام والنصف دخل فيهما روح حياة من الله فوقفا على ارجلهما ووقع خوف عظيم على الذين كانوا ينظرونهما وسمعوا صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا لهما اصعدا الى ههنا فصعدا الى السماء في السحابة ونظرهما اعداؤهما" (زؤ11: 3-12).
 9. الايمان بالرب لن يكن الا بالروح القدس وروح الرب يعمل فينا وتعطي مواهب متعددة "ليس احد وهو يتكلم بروح الله يقول يسوع اناثيما وليس احد يقدر ان يقول يسوع رب الا بالروح القدس فانواع مواهب موجودة ولكن الروح واحد وانواع خدم موجودة ولكن الرب واحد وانواع اعمال موجودة ولكن الله واحد الذي يعمل الكل في الكل ولكنه لكل واحد يعطى اظهار الروح للمنفعة فانه لواحد يعطى بالروح كلام حكمة ولاخر كلام علم بحسب الروح الواحد ولاخر ايمان بالروح الواحد ولاخر مواهب شفاء بالروح الواحد ولاخر عمل قوات ولاخر نبوة ولاخر تمييز الارواح ولاخر انواع السنة ولاخر ترجمة السنة ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه قاسما لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء"  (1كو 12: 1-13) فبالروح القدس نعرف مشيئة الرب "ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه فاعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه لان الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى اعماق الله لان من من الناس يعرف امور الانسان الا روح الانسان الذي فيه هكذا ايضا امور الله لا يعرفها احد الا روح الله ونحن لم ناخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الاشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله التي نتكلم بها ايضا لا باقوال تعلمها حكمة انسانية بل بما يعلمه الروح القدس قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات ولكن الانسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لانه عنده جهالة ولا يقدر ان يعرفه لانه انما يحكم فيه روحيا واما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء وهو لا يحكم فيه من احد لانه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه واما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح" (1كو2: 7-16)" اما تعلمون انكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم" (1كو3: 16).

​


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*


*1 - ما هي أشهر معاني كلمة «روح» في الكتاب المقدس؟ *
* جاءت كلمة «روح» بمعنى ريح أو نسمة، وهو معناها الأصلي، فاستُعملت عن بعض القوات غير المنظورة مثل «روح العرافة» (أع 16: 16) و«روح الضلال» (1يو 4: 6 و1تي 4: 1) و«روح المسيح» (1يو 4: 3). وعُبّر بها عن اتجاهات خاصة في الإنسان فقيل «المنسحق والمتواضع الروح» (إش 57: 15) و«روح الوداعة» (1كو 4: 21) و«روح منكسرة» (مز 51: 17) و«روح الفَشَل» (2تي 1: 7) و«روح سُبات» (رو 11: 8). وسُمّي بها الملائكة الأبرار والأشرار (عب 1: 14 ومز 104: 4 ومر 3: 11 و9: 25 وأع 19: 12 وأف 6: 12). وسُمِّي بها ما هو غير مادي، كنفس الإنسان والله، واستُعملت على الخصوص اسماً للأقنوم الثالث من الثالوث الأقدس. 
ومن المهم جداً أن نعرف من هو الروح القدس. هل هو مجرد تأثير إلهي، أو قوة روحية عظيمة؟ أم هو روح الله، الأقنوم الثالث في اللاهوت؟ 
يقول إقرار الإيمان: «نؤمن بالروح القدس، الرب الحي، المحيي، المنبثق من الآب». فإن كان الروح القدس مجرد تأثير أو قوة إلهية، يحقُّ لنا أن نحصل عليها لنستخدمها في حياتنا الإيمانية، وخدماتنا الكنسيَّة، وعملنا الروحي. لكن إن كان الروح القدس هو روح الله الذي يحيي موتى الذنوب، فيجب أن نُسلِّم له نفوسنا، ليستخدمنا كما يشاء هو. وما أكبر الفرق بين استخدام الروح لنا، واستخدامنا له. 
ومن المهم أن نعرف إن كان هو الأقنوم الثالث في اللاهوت، فنقدم له التعبُّد، ونؤمن به، ونُخلِص له، ونحبه.. أو إن كان مجرد قوة تساعدنا في حياتنا الروحية! 
غير أن كل قارئ للكتاب المقدس يرى بوضوح أن الروح القدس شخص، ذو صفات إلهية، ويقوم بأعمال لا يقوم بها إلا الله، وقد وهب بركاتٍ عظيمة لكل المؤمنين الذين عرفوه وسلَّموا نفوسهم له باعتباره الأقنوم الثالث في اللاهوت. ويُنسَب إليه كشخص: العقل والمعرفة، ومشاعر المحبة والحزن. ويقف الناس منه المواقف التي يقفونها من الأشخاص، فيثورون ويكذبون ويجدّفون عليه، ويزدرون به، ويُحزنونه. فليس الروح القدس تأثيراً ولا انفعالاً ولا مجرد قوة، بل هو شخص الله ذاته. إنه روح الله، وأحد الأقانيم الثلاثة «فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة: الآب والكلمة والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد» (1يو 5: 7). (كلمة «أقنوم» كلمة سريانية تدل على من يتميَّز عن سواه، بغير انفصال عنه).


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*2 - لماذا سُمّي الأقنوم الثالث «الروح القدس»؟ *
* لما كانت تسمية أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس من الأسرار الإلهية، فيجب أن يكون كلامنا فيها مبنياً على الكتاب المقدس. ومنه نرى أنه سُمّي «الروح» ليس لأن بينه وبين الأقنومين الآخرين تمييزاً في روحانية الجوهر، لأنهم متساوون في ذلك، بل إشارةً إلى عمله غير المنظور وهو إنارة أرواحنا وإرشادها وتجديدها وتقديسها، ولذلك سُمّي أيضاً «روح القداسة» و«روح الحق» و«روح الحكمة» و«روح السلام» و«روح المحبة» لأنه ينشئ كل ذلك فينا. وسُمي «المعزي» (يو 14: 26)، و«روح الحق» (يو 14: 17 و15: 26)، و«روح القداسة» (رو 1: 4)، و«روح الحياة» (رو 8: 2)، و«روح المسيح» (رو 8: 9)، و«روح التبنّي» (رو 8: 15)، و«روح الابن» (غل 4: 6)، و«روح الموعد القدوس» (أف 1: 13)، و«روح الحكمة والإعلان» (أف 1: 17)، و«روح يسوع المسيح» (في 1: 19)، و«روح المجد» (1بط 4: 14). وكلمة «القدس» تميزه عن جميع الأرواح المخلوقة التي هي دونه في القداسة بما لا يُقاس. وتسميته بالروح القدس يشير إلى عمله غير المنظور، وهو إنارة أرواحنا وتجديدها وتقديسها وإرشادها. وهو ينشئ كل الفضائل فينا.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*3 - ماذا قال العهد القديم في الروح القدس؟ *  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
* سُمي فيه «الروح» و«روح الله» و«روح الرب» و«الروح القدس» و«روح قدس الله» «روح الرب، روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب» (إش 11: 2)، و«روح النعمة» (زك 12: 10). وأُضيف اسم الروح القدس إلى ضمير الجلالة في المتكلُّم والمخاطب والغائب، فقال الله : «روحي» وقيل له «روحك» وقيل عنه «روحه». ومما نُسب إليه من الأعمال «روح الله يرفّ على وجه المياه» (تك 1: 2) مشيراً إلى اشتراكه في خلق الكائنات. وقال الله عن بصلئيل «ملأتُه من روح الله بالحكمة والفهم والمعرفة وكل صنعةٍ» (خر 31: 3) وعضد الرب موسى ورفقاءه في العمل بروحه (عد 11: 17، 25) وقول أليهو «روح الله صنعني» (أي 33: 4) وقيل «هل قصُرت روح الرب؟» (سفر ميخا 2: 7) إشارةً إلى قوته غير المحدودة. وقال نحميا إن الله أعطى في القديم روحه الصالح لتعليمهم (سفر نحميا 9: 20) وقال الله إنه سكب روحه على نسل شعبه ليُرجعهم إليه (إش 44: 3) وقال «لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة بل بروحي قال رب الجنود» (زك 4: 6) مشيراً إلى عظمة قوته ومجد قدرته. وقيل إن بني إسرائيل «تمرَّدوا وأحزنوا روح قدسه» (إش 63: 10). وصلى داود «روحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني» (مز 51: 11). 
وقد زاد تعليم العهد الجديد عن الروح القدس وضوحاً عن العهد القديم، فاستطعنا أن نفهم التفسير الصحيح لأقوال العهد القديم بمقارنتها بأقوال العهد الجديد عنه، فالكتاب يفسّر نفسه بنفسه، والتعاليم الواضحة فيه تفسّر المُبهمة، والمستوفية تفسّر المختصرة. فنرى أن روح الله الذي رفَّ على وجه المياه، ودان في الإنسان قبل الطوفان، وحلَّ على موسى، وأعطى الحكمة والفهم للذين أقاموا خيمة الاجتماع، وألهم الأنبياء، ليس مجرَّد قوة إلهية، لكنه شخصٌ، لأن المسيح وعد أن يرسله معزياً وشفيعاً، ثم حلَّ على الرسل، وهو الفاعل العظيم في تعليمنا وإرشادنا وتقديسنا. 
فيتضح من كل ما قيل في الروح القدس في العهد القديم أنه أقنوم، غير أنه لم يتضح لكنيسة العهد القديم أنه الأقنوم الثالث من الثالوث الأقدس، كما انجلى لكنيسة العهد الجديد. نعم إن الله ثلاثة أقانيم في جوهر واحد منذ الأزل، غير أن معرفة ذلك أُعلنت للبشر بالتدريج.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*4 - ماذا قال العهد الجديد في الروح القدس؟ *
* الكلام عن الروح القدس في العهد الجديد كثير وصريح، غير أنه أقل من الكلام في المسيح. والسبب أن الكلام الوافي عن المسيح مطلوب، لأنه إلهٌ ظهر في الجسد حسب المواعيد والنبوات ذات الرموز الكثيرة، وقدَّم نفسه كفارةً عنا لأجل تبريرنا وخلاصنا، فكان لا بد من الإخبار بتفاصيل ما عمله لإثبات لاهوته، وتوضيح أن كل تلك المواعيد والنبوات قد تمت به، وإعلان فوائد فدائه. وأما الروح القدس فبما أنه روح فقط، وعمله فينا روحي (أي أنه يعمل في أرواحنا على كيفية غير محسوسة) كان ما جاء من إثبات وجوده وبيان عمله وضرورته لخلاصنا كافياً. 
ومن أسماء الروح القدس في العهد الجديد «روح الله» و«روح المسيح» و«روح الرب» و«روح الموعد» و«وروح الحياة» و«روح النعمة» و«روح الحق» و«روح المجد» و«المعزي». وكل هذه الأسماء وكل ما قيل في عمله يدل على أقنوميته ومجده الإلهي، وعلى أهمية عمله فينا، واحتياجنا الكلي إليه.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*5 - ما المسألتان الجوهريتان اللتان جرت فيهما المباحثة في شأن الروح القدس؟ *
* (1) هل الروح أقنوم إلهي؟ أو هل هو قوة إلهية تظهر في إجراء أعمال الله الروحية؟ فإذا ثبت أن له صفات ذاتية، وأنه عمل بنفسه أعمالاً إلهية، كان ذلك دليلاً كافياً على أقنوميته، لأن كل ذي عقل ومشيئة وعواطف وقدرة على العمل هو بالضرورة ذات متميّز عن غيره. وإن كان هذا غير كافٍ لإثبات أقنومية الروح القدس، فلا يمكن إثبات وجود أي ذات على الإطلاق، لا ذات إنسان ولا ذات ملاك ولا ذات إله، لأن ما يدل على الذات في كائن هو صفاته الخاصة وأعماله الاختيارية. فالذات تميّز نفسه عن غيره من الذوات، أي له الشعور بذاتيته، وله قوة الإرادة الحرة وقوى عقلية وعواطف قلبية. 
(2) إن كان الروح أقنوماً، فهل هو أزلي غير محدود أو مُحدَثٌ محدود؟ أي هل هو أقنوم إلهي أو لا؟ وقد رأينا أن أقوال الكتاب المقدس في لاهوت الروح القدس أقل من أقواله في لاهوت المسيح. غير أنه بعد ما ثبت لاهوت الابن، صار إثبات لاهوت الروح القدس سهلاً. وقد آمنت الكنيسة بأقنومية الروح القدس الإلهية، ونسبت إليه صفات اللاهوت بكمالها، بسبب وضوح تعليم الكتاب فيه. وندر من أنكر أقنومية الروح القدس.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*6 - ما الداعي للبحث عن تعليم الكتاب في الروح القدس؟ *
* الداعي لذلك علاقته بعقيدة التثليث، وأهمية عمله في العصر الإنجيلي (منذ مجيء المسيح وحتى نهاية العالم). أما علاقته بعقيدة التثليث فهي أنه أحد أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس. وأما أهمية عمله في عصر الإنجيل فتظهر من مقامه العظيم في عمل الفداء وبنيان ملكوت المسيح. فقد أعدَّ الله العالم لمجيء المسيح قبل مجيئه، وبعد إرساله أخذ يخصص فوائد فدائه للبشر بواسطة الروح القدس الذي ينير الخاطئ ويجدد قلبه، ويحرّك عواطفه الدينية، ويرشده إلى المسيح ويحثه على قبوله بالإيمان، ويمنحه القدرة على العيشة الصالحة والنمو في الفضائل، ويساعده على إتمام واجباته، وعلى مقاومة التجارب، ويعزيه في الحزن ويسنده في الضيق، ويثبّته في السلوك الحسن ويبنيه في المعرفة السماوية. وقد شهد كل المؤمنين الأتقياء في كل زمان ومكان أنهم شعروا بحلول الروح القدس في قلوبهم، ونالوا منه الفوائد التي ذكرناها.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*7 - ما هي أدلة أقنومية الروح القدس؟ *
* (1) استعمال الضمائر المختصة بالذوات العاقلة في الأصل اليوناني للروح القدس، فلو لم تكن كلمة «الروح القدس» في الإنجيل اسم ذات، لما استُعمل له في اللغة اليونانية ضمير المذكر العاقل في كلامه عن نفسه، وفي كلام الغير عليه. فجاء «وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون، قال الروح القدس: افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه» (أع 13: 2). وقال المسيح إنه أرسله و«هو يشهد لي» وأيضاً «متى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي» (يو 15: 26). «وأما متى جاء ذاك، روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق، لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية. ذاك يمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم» (يو 16: 13، 14).   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
(2) الأفعال المنسوبة إليه تدل على الصفات الذاتية، والذي يتّصف بها كائن عاقل ذو مشيئة وإدراك وقدرة ومحبة. ومما يدل على علمه قول الرسول «الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله» وقوله «أمور الله لا يعرفها أحدٌ إلا روح الله» (1كو 2: 10، 11). وقول المسيح عنه «فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء» (يو 14: 26). ومما يدل على مشيئته قول الرسول في المواهب وأنواع الخدم «هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه، قاسماً لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء» (1كو 12: 11). ومما يدل على محبته قول بولس «فأطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة بربنا يسوع المسيح وبمحبة الروح أن تجاهدوا معي في الصلوات» (رو 15: 30). ومما يدل على قوته قوله «لتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة الروح القدس» (رو 15: 13). و«بقوة آيات وعجائب بقوة الروح القدس» (رو 15: 19). ومن أمثلة ذلك ما يدل على أنه يُقاوَم ويُغاظ (مت 12: 31، 32 وأع 5: 3، 4، 9 و7: 51 وأف 4: 30). 
(3) الأفعال المنسوبة إليه تدل على الأعمال الخاصة بالذوات العاقلة. وفي الكتاب كثير بهذا المعنى، فقيل في الروح إنه يدين ويشهد ويعلّم ويرشد ويمنح مواهب للبشر، ويوبخ ويمجد ويُحيي ويقنع ويختار ويتكلم ويُعِين ويشفع وينبئ ويصنع عجائب ويلهم ويقدّس ويجدد ويقاوَم ويُحزَن ويُغاظ ويرضى (تك 1: 2 ومز 104: 30 وإش 11: 2، 3 و63: 10 ومت 1: 18 ولو 1: 35 و12: 12 ويو 3: 6 و14: 26 و15: 25، 26 وأع 5: 32 و13: 2 و15: 28 و16: 6 و20: 28 ورو 8: 6، 27 و15: 16 1كو 2: 10، 13 و12: 11 و2كو 3: 6 وغل 4: 6 وأف 2: 22 و4: 3 و1تي 4: 1 وعب 2: 4 و3: 7 و1بط 1: 11 و2بط 1: 21). 
(4) الأقوال التي تدل على أنه متميّز عن الآب والابن. ومن ذلك ما يدل على أنه مرسَل منهما (يو 14: 16 و16: 7) وقول المسيح «متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم» (يو 16: 13). وقول الرسول «الذي فيه (المسيح) أيضاً أنتم إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم، الذي فيه أيضاً إذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس» (أف 1: 13). وقول المسيح لتلاميذه «اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس» (مت 28: 19). «نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم» (2كو 13: 14). «فرأى (المسيح) روح الله نازلاً مثل حمامة وآتياً عليه» (متى 3: 16 انظر أيضاً أع 5 : 3 ومت 12: 32 ولو 4: 14 وعب 9: 14 وأف 1: 20 و1كو 6: 11). 
(5) علاقته بنا وعلاقتنا به تدلان على أقنوميته. أما علاقته بنا فواضحةٌ مما يعمله فينا ولأجلنا، فإنه يعلّمنا ويقدّسنا ويعزّينا ويرشدنا، ويقود كل مؤمن بمفرده ويعامله معاملة شخص لآخر. وهو يدعو من شاء إلى خدمة الإنجيل، ويعيّن خدمته ومكانها، ويُقيم الرعاة حسب إرادته. وقد وعد المسيح تلاميذه إنه يطلب من الآب فيعطيهم معزياً آخر (أي متميّزاً عنه وعن الآب) ليمكث معهم إلى الأبد، وهو روح الحق. وقال لهم أيضاً إن الآب يرسل ذلك المعزي باسمه، وهو يعلمهم كل شيء ويشهد له ويمجده، ويبكّت العالم على الخطية. ونرى إنجاز هذه المواعيد في قول الروح لفيلبس «تقدَّم ورافق هذه المركبة» ولبطرس «هوذا ثلاثة رجال يطلبونك. لكن قم وانزل واذهب معهم غير مرتاب في شيء، لأني أنا قد أرسلتهم» وأيضاً قول الروح القدس «افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه» والقول في برنابا وشاول: «فهذان إذ أُرسلا من الروح القدس انحدرا إلى سلوكية». وقول يعقوب «لأنه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن أن لا نضع عليكم ثقلاً أكثر غير هذه الأشياء الواجبة». وقول لوقا إن الروح القدس منع بولس ورفقاءه أن يتكلموا بالكلمة في آسيا، وإنهم لما أتوا إلى ميسية حاولوا أن يذهبوا إلى بيثينية فلم يدعهم الروح. وهذا يوضح أن علاقة الروح القدس بنا هي علاقة ذاتٍ بأخرى، وهذا يدل على أقنوميته. 
وتستلزم علاقتنا به أنه أقنوم، لأنه هو موضوع إيماننا، وقد اعتمدنا باسمه كما اعتمدنا باسم الآب والابن، أي أننا في المعمودية نعترف به كما نعترف بهما، ونتعهد بالخضوع له كما لهما. وهو أقنوم لأننا نُخاطبه في الصلاة، ففي البركة الرسولية مثلاً نطلب نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح، ومحبة الله الآب، وشركة الروح القدس. ويحذرنا الكتاب من أن نخطئ إليه أو نغيظه أو نقاومه، وهذا يدل على أنه أقنوم، نقدر أن نرضيه أو نغيظه كما أغاظه حنانيا حين كذب عليه، وحين تمرّد بنو إسرائيل عليه تحوَّل لهم عدواً. وقيل في اليهود إنهم دائماً يقاومون الروح القدس. وقال المسيح: «من قال كلمة على ابن الإنسان يُغفر له، وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يُغفر له» فإذا كان المسيح أقنوماً فالروح القدس كذلك. 
(6) قبلت الكنيسة هذا التعليم منذ بدايتها وتمسّكت به بلا انقطاع، فإن جميع المؤمنين بالحق فهموا من نصوص كتاب الله أن الروح أقنوم، ولجأوا إليه ليعلمهم ويقدسهم ويرشدهم ويعزيهم. ألا ترى أن ما في صلوات الكنيسة وتسبيحاتها من الأدعية الكثيرة والتضرعات للروح دليل على أن اعتقاد أقنوميته هو من مبادئها وعقائدها الجوهرية. فلو لم تكن واضحة في الكتاب لما أجمع عليها كل المسيحيين.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*8 - ما أشهر الأدلة على لاهوت الروح القدس؟ *
* (1) إنه دُعي الله، ونُسب إليه ما نُسب إلى الله. ومن أمثلة ذلك قول إشعياء «ثم سمعتُ صوت السيد .. فقال: اذهب وقل لهذا الشعب اسمعوا سمعاً ولا تفهموا، وابصروا إبصاراً ولا تعرفوا» (إش 6: 8، 9). فأشار بولس إلى ذلك بقوله «حسناً كلّم الروح القدس آباءنا بإشعياء النبي» (أع 28: 25). وكلام الرب في العهد القديم على قطع عهدٍ مع بيت إسرائيل (إر 31:31-34) نُسب في العهد الجديد إلى الروح القدس، فقيل «ويشهد لنا الروح القدس أيضاً أنه بعد ما قال سابقاً هذا هو العهد الذي أعهده معهم بعد تلك الأيام» (عب 10: 15، 16) وقال المرنم في بني إسرائيل إنهم جرّبوا الرب (مز 95: 8-11) وأشار استفانوس لذلك العمل بأنه مقاومة للروح القدس (أع 7: 51). وقال بطرس لحنانيا «لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس؟» ثم قال له «أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله» (أع 5: 3، 4). وقال بولس «أَمَا تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم؟» (1كو 3: 16). ثم قال «أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هيكلٌ للروح القدس الذي فيكم؟» (1كو 6: 19). «فإنكم أنتم هيكل الله الحي» (2كو 6: 16). وقال أيضاً «الذي فيه أنتم مبنيون معاً مسكناً لله في الروح» (أف 2: 22). ففي هذه الآيات لا يفرّق الرسول بين الله والروح القدس. وقال بولس «كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله» (2تي 3: 16). وقال بطرس «تكلّم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس» (2بط 1: 20، 21). فأولهما نسب الوحي إلى الله والآخر نسبه إلى الروح القدس. 
وقيل «إن الله كلّم الآباء بالأنبياء» (عب 1:1) و«إن الرب إله إسرائيل تكلَّم بفم أنبيائه القديسين» (لو 1: 68-70). وقال بطرس في الأنبياء «باحثين أي وقتٍ أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم» (1بط 1: 11). وقال بولس «الذي في أجيالٍ أخرى لم يُعرَّف به بنو البشر كما قد أُعلن الآن لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح» (أف 3: 5). فإلهام الأنبياء منسوب في هذه الآيات مرات إلى الله وأخرى إلى الروح. وقال بولس «فوضع الله أناساً في الكنيسة، أولاً رسلاً، ثانياً أنبياء، وثالثاً معلمين، ثم قوات، وبعد ذلك مواهب شفاء أعواناً تدابير وأنواع ألسنة» (1كو 12: 28). وقال أيضاً «ولآخر إيمان بالروح الواحد، ولآخر مواهب شفاء بالروح الواحد، ولآخر عمل قوات، ولآخر نبوة، ولآخر تمييز الأرواح، ولآخر أنواع ألسنة، ولآخر ترجمة الألسنة. ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه قاسماً لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء» (1كو 12: 9-11). وقال يوحنا «كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية» (1يو 3: 9). وقال المسيح «المولود من الروح هو روح» (يو 3: 6). ففي هذه الآيات نُسب إلى الروح القدس ما نُسب إلى الله. 
(2) نسبة الصفات الإلهية إليه، ومن ذلك أنه عارف بكل شيء، كما يتضح من الأقوال في إلهامه الأنبياء وإرشاده الرسل وفحصه أعمال الله (إش 40: 13 ونح 9: 30 و1بط 1: 11 و2بط 1: 21 ويو 16: 13-15 و1كو 2: 9-11). وإنه قادر على كل شيء كما يتضح من الآيات التي تشير إلى اشتراكه في خلق العالم وفي الخلق الروحي، وإلى عمله أعمالاً فائقة الطبيعة، وإعطائه المواهب الروحية (تك 1: 2 وأي 33: 4 وزك 4: 6 ويوئيل 2: 28، 32 ويو 3: 5 وأع 2: 4 و16-21 ومت 12: 28 ورو 15: 19 و1كو 12: 8، 11). وإنه حاضرٌ في كل مكان. كما يتضح من الأقوال التي تدل على سكنه في كل مؤمن، ومكثه مع الكنيسة إلى الأبد (1كو 6: 19 ويو 14: 16، 17) وإنه أزلي بدليل قول الرسول «فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروحٍ أزلي قدَّم نفسه لله» (عب 9: 14). وقد دُعي «روح الحق» و«روح القداسة» و«روح الحياة» و«روح المجد» و«روح النعمة» و«روح الحكمة». 
(3) نسبة أعمال الله إليه، ومن ذلك الاشتراك في خلق العالم (تك 1: 2) والحلول على الأنبياء لإلهامهم (حز 11: 5 و1بط 1: 11 و2بط 1: 21) والقدرة على إقامة الأموات (رو 8: 11) وتجديد القلب (يو 3: 5) وتنظيم الكنيسة وإدارتها (أع 13: 2 و15: 28 و20: 28) والإنباء بالمستقبل (يو 16: 13) وإنارة قلوب البشر ومنحهم مواهب روحية (أف 1: 17، 18 و1كو 12: 7) وتقديس المؤمنين (2تس 2: 13). 
(4) إعطاؤه الكرامة التي تحقُّ لله وحده، ومن ذلك ذكره مع الآب والابن في البركة الرسولية، ورسم المعمودية، وقول يوحنا «النعمة لكم والسلام من الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي، ومن السبعة الأرواح التي أمام عرشه (أي الروح القدس) ومن يسوع المسيح» (رؤ 1: 4، 5). وقول بولس «لأن به (المسيح) لنا كلينا قدوماً في روحٍ واحد إلى الآب» (أف 2: 18 و4:4). وكل ذلك يدل على أن الكرامة المقدَّمة للروح القدس هي نفس الكرامة المقدمة للآب والابن. وقال المسيح «كل خطية وتجديف يُغفر للناس، وأما التجديف على الروح القدس فلن يُغفر للناس. ومَنْ قال كلمةً على ابن الإنسان يُغفر له، وأما مَنْ قال على الروح القدس فلن يُغفر له، لا في هذا الدهر ولا في الآتي» (مت 12: 31، 32). «فكم عقاباً أشد تظنون أنه يُحسب مستحقاً مَنْ داس ابن الله وحسب دم العهد الذي قُدِّس به دنساً وازدرى بروح النعمة» (عب 10: 29). فالتجديف على الروح القدس والازدراء به من أكبر الخطايا وليس له مغفرة، لأنه تعمُّد مقاومة وإهانة الروح المبارك الذي هو وحده يرشدنا لطريق الخلاص ويجددنا.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*9 - هل تغيّرت عقيدة الكنيسة عبر القرون في لاهوت الروح القدس؟ *
* لم تتزعزع عقيدة الكنيسة في لاهوت الروح ولم يُعترض عليه في المباحثات اللاهوتية إلا قليلاً. ومنذ القرن الرابع إلى الآن ندر جداً مَنْ أنكر لاهوته. على أن منكري عقيدة التثليث اعترضوا على أقنوميته. وجعل المجمع النيقوي سنة 325م موضوع بحثه الخاص أقنومية الابن ولاهوته، ولم يتعرَّض لمسألة الروح القدس ولا لبيان أقنوميته ولاهوته. ولما أنكر مقدونيوس (مات سنة 362م) لاهوت الروح بحجة أنه قوة إلهية منتشرة في الكون، وليس أقنوماً متميّزاً عن الآب والابن قاومه أثناسيوس وباسيليوس وغريغوريوس النازيانزي وغيرهم، وأثبتوا لاهوت الروح القدس، إلى أن اجتمع المجمع الثاني (المسكوني) في القسطنطينية سنة 381م وصرَّح بلاهوته وأقنوميته، وأضاف إلى دستور الإيمان النيقوي عن الروح القدس «الرب المحيي المنبثق من الآب، الذي هو مع الآب والابن مسجودٌ له وممجد الناطق بالأنبياء» (انظر فصل 8 س 4) ثم أضاف مجمع الكنيسة الغربية في توليدو سنة 589م كلمة «الابن». وقد قاوم السوسينيون هذا التعليم وتعليم لاهوت الابن في القرن السادس عشر، غير أن ذلك لم يؤثر شيئاً في إيمان الكنيسة العامة.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*10 - ما هو الرد على الذين زعموا أن الروح القدس ليس أقنوماً، لكنه مجرد قوَّة؟ *
* ما أثبتناه في إجابة سؤال 7 بنصوص الكتاب المقدس من صفاته وأعماله وتميّزه عن الآب والابن وعلاقته بنا وعلاقتنا به وغير ذلك. فهو ليس مجرد قوة إلهية فعَّالة فينا، لأن القوة المجردة عن الأقنومية لا توصف بأنها ذات قداسة وحق وحكمة ومشيئة، وأنها تخاطِب وتُخاطَب حقيقةً. وقد جاء في الكلام على معمودية المسيح أن الروح القدس نزل عليه بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة، وكان صوت من السماء قائلاً «أنت ابني الحبيب، بك سُررت» (لو 3: 22) وهو يدل على تميّز الروح الذي نزل من السماء عن الآب الذي تكلَّم في السماء، وعن الابن الذي كان على الأرض. ومن أمثلة ذلك صورة المعمودية، والبركة الرسولية، ووعد المسيح لتلاميذه بمعزٍّ آخر يرسله إليهم، وقول الرسول «لأن به (المسيح) لنا كلينا قدوماً في روح واحد إلى الآب». فإذا صحَّ في كل ما تقدم أن الآب والابن أقنومان فالروح القدس أيضاً أقنوم. 
وفي الكتاب نصوص كثيرة ضد زعم السوسينيين أن الروح القدس مجرد قوة إلهية، منها قول الرسول إنه بالروح الواحد أُعطيت مواهب كثيرة (1كو 12: 4-11) مشيراً لإعطاء المواهب بالروح القدس، ومنها عمل القوات. فلو كان الروح القدس مجرد قوة لكان المعنى أن القوة التي هي إحدى المواهب قد منحت سائر المواهب! ومن أمثلة ذلك الآيات الآتية: «فرجع يسوع بقوة الروح» (لو 4: 14) «مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة» (أع 10: 38) «لتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة الروح القدس» (رو 15: 13) «بقوة آياتٍ وعجائب بقوة روح الله» (رو 15: 19). «ببرهان الروح والقوة» (1كو 2: 4). فلو صحَّ مذهب السوسينيين للزم تفسير هذه الآيات هكذا: «فرجع يسوع بقوة القوة، ومسحه الله بالقوة والقداسة والقوة القدوسة والقوة، ولتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة القوة القدوسة وببرهان القوة والقوة» ولكان معنى صورة المعمودية «باسم الآب والابن والقوة القدوسة» ومعنى البركة الرسولية «نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الآب وشركة القوة القدوسة معكم إلى الأبد». وكان أيضاً الذي يجدّف على الله يُغفر له وأما الذي يجدف على قوته فلا يُغفر له! 
ومن المحتمل أن القول «بنفخته السماوات مسفرة» (أي 26: 13) «وروح الرب صنعني، ونسمة القدير أحيتني» (أي 33: 4) و«أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب؟» (مز 139: 7). يُراد به نفخة الله أو نسمته أو روحه بمعنى قوته، دون الإشارة إلى الأقنوم الثالث. غير أن ذلك نادرٌ ووارد في الشعر خاصةً، وليس فيه ما يُضعف قوة الأدلة التي أوردناها لإثبات أقنومية الروح القدس.   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*11 - كيف نوفّق بين لاهوت الروح القدس وما جاء في الكتاب من أن الآب والابن أعطياه وأرسلاه وسكباه؟ *
* الجوهر الإلهي واحد، والأقانيم ثلاثة متساوون في القدرة والمجد. غير أن بينهم تميُّزاً في عمل كلٍ منهم في الفداء، فالآب أرسل الابن، والآب والابن أرسلا الروح القدس، والابن أكمل مشيئة الآب وقدم نفسه ذبيحة ليوفي العدل الإلهي حقه. وعمل الروح القدس في الفداء هو إنارة البشر وتبكيتهم على الخطية وتجديدهم وتقديسهم، ولذلك دُعي نظامنا الحاضر (نظام الإنجيل) خدمة الروح (2كو 3: 8) لأهمية عمل الروح في هذا النظام. على أن هذا لا يمس شأن الأقانيم أصلاً، ولا ينفي ألوهية أحدٍ منهم، ولا اشتراكه في الجوهر الواحد الإلهي. 
أما إعطاء الروح القدس وسكبه فهو مجازي، يدل على ما يُحدثه الله فينا بواسطته من الأعمال الإلهية بحلوله في قلوبنا، وهو يشبه قول الرسول «البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح» (رو 13: 14) أي تشبَّهوا به، وقوله «لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح» (غل 3: 7).


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*12 - ما هي خلاصة الكلام في مسألة انبثاق الروح القدس؟ *
* انظر فصل 8 س 4 و فصل 13 س 32. وقد اكتفى المجمع النيقوي بتلخيص التعليم في الروح القدس في جملة واحدة مختصرة في دستور الإيمان الذي أصدره. وزاد عليها المجمع القسطنطيني سنة 381م «المنبثق من الآب» (دون كلمة «والابن») ووضَّح التعاليم الجوهرية عن الروح القدس. فشرع اللاهوتيون من الكنائس الغربية (مثل أغسطينوس) أن يبيّنوا لزوم ذكر انبثاق الروح من الابن أيضاً لاعتقادهم بصدق ذلك، ولما رأوه من انضمام كثيرين من الهراطقة الأريوسيين إلى الكنيسة، واعتراضهم المبني على عدم ذكر انبثاق الروح القدس من الابن كما من الآب، ظانين أن هذا يقلل من شأن الروح القدس والابن أيضاً. ولذلك قررت تلك الكنائس في مجمع عقدته في توليدو بأسبانيا سنة 589م إدراج كلمة «الابن» بعد «المنبثق من الآب» في دستور الإيمان القسطنطيني بدون استشارة الكنائس الشرقية، ثم قُبل ذلك في الكنائس الغربية قانونياً وصدق البابا عليه. وأما الكنيسة الشرقية فأصرّت على رفضه في مجمع فرنسا الذي اجتمع أولاً في فرارا سنة 1438م، ثم انتقل إلى فلورنسا سنة 1439 حيث اتفق نواب الكنيستين الغربية والشرقية على عقيدة انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب بواسطة الابن. غير أن الكنيسة الشرقية نفسها رفضت ذلك الاتفاق. وأصرَّ الفريقان كل على رأيه. ولا شك أنه استبدادٌ من الكنيسة الغربية أن تضيف شيئاً جوهرياً لدستور الإيمان من جانبها وحده، وكان يجب عليها أن تستدعي لذلك مجمعاً قانونياً مسكونياً، لأن اختلاف الكنيسة الشرقية معها على ذلك نشأ أصلاً من عدم الاكتراث بها، لا من اختلاف اعتقادها، بدليل ميل الآباء اليونانيين مثل أثناسيوس وأبيفانيوس وباسيليوس وغريغوريوس وغيرهم قبل مجمع توليدو إلى الاعتقاد بالانبثاق من الآب والابن. 
وعلى ما يظهر أن اعتقاد الغربيين أقرب إلى الصواب، بدليل عدم تمييز الكتاب بين علاقة كل من الآب والابن بالروح القدس، فيسمّيه «روح الآب» وأيضاً «روح الابن» ويذكر إرساله من الآب (يو 14: 26) وأيضاً من الابن (يو 16: 7) وأنه يُظهر لنا أمور الآب وأيضاً أمور الابن، وأن المسيح قال فيه «ذاك يمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم. كل ما للآب هو لي» (يو 16: 14، 15). وأسند الشرقيون اعتقادهم على قول المسيح «الذي من عند الآب ينبثق» (يو 15: 26). أما الغربيون فاستندوا على ما جاء من الآيات الدالة على العلاقة بين الابن والروح القدس مثل تسميته «روح المسيح» (رو 8: 9 و1بط 1: 11) و«روح يسوع» (أع 16: 7 انظر حاشية الإنجيل بالشواهد) و«روح يسوع المسيح» (في 1: 19) و«روح ابنه» (غل 4: 6). و«روح الرب» (أع 5: 9) ومنحه إياه لتلاميذه (يو 20: 22). وكل ما يعنينا هو اعتقادنا بأقنومية الروح ولاهوته ومساواته للآب والابن في الجوهر. أما هل الانبثاق هو من الآب وحده أو من الآب والابن معاً، فليس في طاقتنا تقديم إجابة قاطعة عنه، لأنه من الأسرار غير المُعلنة لنا بالوضوح. فيكون حكمنا في هذه المسألة من باب الترجيح.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*13 - هل لكل أقنوم عملٌ خاص في إتمام الفداء، وما هو نصيب الروح القدس في ذلك؟ *
* نعم، لأننا نتعلم من الكتاب المقدس أن الآب أرسل الابن والروح، وأن الابن أرسل الروح. ولم يُذكر أن الروح أرسل الآب أو الابن. وقد نُسب الاختيار والقضاء إلى الآب دون الابن والروح، ونُسِبت الكفارة إلى الابن دون الآب والروح، ونُسب التجديد إلى الروح دون الآب والابن. وهذا التميّز في العمل يختص بالأقنوم ولا يمس الجوهر الإلهي الواحد. أما نصيب الروح في عمل الفداء فهو تخصيص فوائد موت المسيح للمؤمنين بإنارتهم وإرشادهم وتجديدهم وبنيانهم وإعطائهم مواهب روحية. على أن الروح القدس يشترك في أعمال أخرى كالخليقة (تك 1: 2) والعناية (1كو 12: 4-6، 11). وغيرهما. وهذه الأعمال ليست منسوبة إليه نسبة خاصة كما هي منسوبة إلى الآب والابن


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*14- كيف قسم اللاهوتيون عمل الروح القدس؟ *
* قسموه بطرق مختلفة: 
(1) في ما يتعلَّق بالعمل بهم: (أ) عمله المختص بالمسيح، كاشتراكه في تهيئة جسده، وحلوله عليه طول حياته كما أنبأ إشعياء (إش 11: 2 و42: 1 و61: 1). وقد ذكر الإنجيل تحقيق تلك النبوات، فقد حلَّ الروح عليه عند معموديته، وأصعده الروح إلى البرية ليُجرَّب من إبليس، ورافقه طول حياته. (ب) عمله في الأنبياء وهو مساعدته لهم في الكلام والعمل، وإلهامهم وعصمتهم والوحي إليهم وإرشادهم في ما كتبوه من أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد. (ج) عمله في المؤمنين أفراداً، مثل مرافقته للكلمة في قلوبهم، وإنارتهم وتجديدهم وتعليمهم وإرشادهم وتقديسهم وتعزيتهم وتشجيعهم وتقويتهم، وشهادته لأرواحهم أنهم أولاد الله. (د) عمله في الكنيسة، فقد حلَّ في المؤمنين يوم الخمسين، ثم أخذ يجمع المسيحيين الحقيقيين في كنيسة واحدة روحية يبنيها في الإيمان والتقوى، ويزيد عددها ويساعدها على الثبات أمام مقاوميها، وعلى بنيان ملكوت المسيح ببشارة الإنجيل في كل العالم، ويختار خدّامها ويعيّن لكلٍ منهم عمله، ويعطيه مواهب مخصوصة تمكنه من إتمام واجباته، ويحضر في اجتماعات الكنيسة لأجل العبادة والبحث في ما يخص بنيان ذلك الملكوت، ويبارك على مشروعات الكنيسة الخيرية لانتشار الإنجيل وتعليم الحق لجميع الأمم. وكثيراً ما يعمل بطريقة غير عادية في تحريك عواطف المسيحيين وحثّهم على الصلاة. وقد استيقظت الكنيسة بعمله هذا مراراً كثيرة من غفلتها، ونجحت في إقناع الناس بالحق، وإعادتهم إلى الإيمان المسيحي، لأن الروح رافق اجتهادها وبارك تعليمها. 
(2) قسموا طبيعة عمل الروح القدس إلى: (أ) الإعلان وهو يعمُّ الوحي للأنبياء والرسل والكتبة الأطهار، وكشف الحقائق الروحية لعقول البشر وإقناعهم بها، وإرشادهم لفهم التعاليم الموحى بها. وهذا ما يُسمى غالباً بالإنارة الروحية. (ب) التجديد وهو «الولادة من فوق» وهو عمل سري في قلوبنا به نقوم من الموت الروحي ونرجع إلى الله ونحيا حياةً جديدة روحية. وقد يتم التجديد بدون إدراك الحق، كتجديد الأطفال. لكنه يتم في البالغين بفعل نعمة الله بواسطة التعليم والتبشير والانتباه العقلي للحق الديني. (ج) التقديس، وهو ما يعمله الروح في المؤمنين لتربيتهم في القداسة ونموهم في الفضائل والتقوى والاختبار الروحي. وهو يستعمل لذلك وسائط كثيرة فيجعل الحق مؤثراً فيهم ويرافقهم في حياتهم اليومية ويحوّل مصائبهم وأثقالهم واختباراتهم لخيرهم وبنيانهم وتقدمهم في الحياة الروحية ونموهم على الدوام في المعرفة، وفهم الحقائق الإلهية. 
(3) قسموا عمل الروح القدس في بنيان الكنيسة إلى: (أ) خارجي: وهو ما عمله استعداداً لإقامة الكنيسة، و(ب) داخلي: وهو ما يعمله في قلب كل المؤمنين ليبني الكنيسة وينميها في الروحيات ويساعدها على أعدائها. ولما كان هذا التقسيم هاماً جداً، آثرنا أن ندرسه بالتفصيل.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*15 - ماذا عمل الروح استعداداً لإقامة الكنيسة؟ *
* قام بأربعة أعمال: 
(1) أعلن إرادة الله للبشر وما يطلبه منهم، وكشف طريق الخلاص لهم بأن أوحى بكتابة العهد القديم. قال بطرس (مشيراً إلى العهد القديم): «تكلَّم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس» (2بط 1: 21). وأوحى بكتابة العهد الجديد بدليل قول بولس «الذي (المسيح) في أجيال أُخر لم يعرَّف به بنو البشر كما قد أُعلن الآن لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح» (أف 3: 5) وقال يوحنا «مَنْ له أذنٌ فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس» (رؤ 3: 6). 
(2) رافق المسيح في حياته الأرضية وتمّم ما يختص بتجسده وحياته وموته كفارةً عن خطايا البشر. لقد سبق وألهم الأنبياء و«سبق فشهد بالآلام التي للمسيح والأمجاد التي بعدها» (1بط 1: 11). ولما حان ملء الزمان لمجيء المسيح وتهيئة جسده (عب 10: 5) حلَّ على مريم العذراء، ولذلك دُعي القدوس المولود منها ابن الله. ثم أوحى إلى سمعان أنه لا يرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب، ثم أتى به إلى الهيكل عندما دخل بالصبي يسوع أبواه ليصنعا له حسب عادة الناموس، فسبّح الله وباركه على ذلك المنظر. ثم حلَّ على المسيح لإعداده ليتمم خدمته، فكان له «روح الحكمة والفهم والمشورة والقوة المعرفة ومخافة الرب» (إش 11: 2-4) ومسحه ليبشر المساكين ولينادي «بسنة مقبولة للرب» (إش 61: 1، 2). ثم حلَّ عليه على هيئة منظورة وقت معموديته لما بدأ خدمته الجهارية. ثم قاده إلى البرية ليلاقي المجرِّب، ورافقه أيضاً وهو عائد من هناك منتصراً. ثم قيل إن الله مسحه بالروح القدس والقوة، وإنه «جال يصنع خيراً ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس، لأن الله كان معه» (أع 20: 38). وبعد أن رجع بقوة الروح الذي أُعطي له بغير كيل (يو 3: 34) إلى الجليل، خرج خبرٌ عنه في جميع الكورة المحيطة و«كان يعلّم في المجامع ممجداً من الجميع» (لو 4: 14، 15). ولما عمل المعجزات رأى الناس «مجده، مجداً كما لوحيدٍ من الآب، مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً» (يو 1: 14). وهو نفسه نسب تلك الأعمال إلى الروح القدس (مت 12: 18، 28). وقد أعانه ذلك الروح المبارك على إتمام عمله العظيم الذي أتى لأجله أي موته كفارةً عن الخطية كما شهد بذلك الرسول بقوله «الذي بروح أزليّ قدَّم نفسه لله بلا عيب» (عب 9: 14). 
(3) ساعد الرسل ليتمموا العمل الذي كلفهم المسيح به، فأرشدهم وقوّاهم. صحيح أن المسيح دعاهم لخدمته، وكان يعلّمهم ويدرّبهم مدة إقامته معهم، ولكنه عندما فارقهم «أوصى بالروح القدس الرسل الذين اختارهم» (أع 1: 2). وثبّت الروح القدس في قلوب التلاميذ كل ما علّمه المسيح لهم. وفي خطاب المسيح الأخير لتلاميذه حدّثهم عن أهمية عمل الروح واحتياجهم إليه، فقال إنه معلم الحق ومصدر التعزية، والذي يأتي من عنده ومن الآب ليحلَّ في قلوبهم (يوحنا 14-16) ويذكّرهم بكل ما قاله المسيح لهم (يو 14: 26). ويشهد له، ويُظهِر لهم أموراً آتية، ويتكلم فيهم حتى لا يكونوا هم المتكلمين بل روح أبيهم الذي يتكلم فيهم (مت 10: 20) وأنهم وهم يبشرون بالحق يتكلّمون لا بأقوالٍ تعلّمها حكمة إنسانية، بل بما يعلّمه الروح القدس (1كو 2: 13). ولما أرسلهم المسيح بعد قيامته قال لهم «اقبلوا الروح القدس» وكلَّفهم بعمل عظيم في الكنيسة (يو 20: 22، 23). وأمرهم أن يقيموا في مدينة أورشليم إلى أن يُلبَسوا قوةً من الأعالي (لو 24: 49). وقال لهم أيضاً بهذا المعنى «وأما أنتم فستتعمّدون بالروح القدس» (أع 1: 5). «وستنالون قوةً متى حل الروح القدس عليكم، وتكونون لي شهوداً في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض» (أع 1: 8). وحلّ عليهم الروح القدس بقوةٍ عظيمة، ونالوا موهبة التكلم بالألسنة، وابتدأوا يتممون خدمتهم بكل نشاط وحكمة، غير مكترثين بالاضطهاد ولا بالشيطان ولا بقوات هذا الدهر. وهكذا كان مصدر حكمة الرسل وفضائلهم. 
(4) علّم مبادئ الدين المسيحي، من الصدق والاستقامة في كل قول وعمل. وفي قصة كرنيليوس القائد الروماني علّمنا أن الله فتح باب الخلاص للأمم، لأن الروح أمر بطرس أن يذهب مع الرجال الثلاثة إلى كرنيليوس (أع 10: 19). ولما حضر بطرس في قيصرية وخاطب كرنيليوس وأنسباءه وأصدقاءه في شأن المسيح حلَّ الروح القدس على الجميع (أع 10: 44) وسكب عليهم مواهب مختلفة (أع 10: 46، 47). وهو الذي أرسل بولس وبرنابا ليبشرا بالإنجيل بين الأمم، بقوله للإخوة «افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتُهما إليه» ثم قيل إنهما «أُرسِلا من الروح القدس» (أع 13: 2، 4). ثم رافق التلاميذ في كل أسفارهم، وملأ قلوب المؤمنين فرحاً، وأرشدهم وساعدهم في تنظيم الكنائس وانتخاب القسوس أو المشايخ (أع 13: 9، 52 و14: 23). ولما تباحثوا في شأن قبول الأمم ناموس موسى واجتمع المجمع الرسولي للنظر في ذلك، حكم الروح القدس في المجمع في هذه المسألة فقال أعضاء المجمع «لأنه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن..« (أع 15: 28). وهكذا عمل الروح ليقيم النظام الإنجيلي في العالم.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

16 - *ماذا يعمل الروح القدس لبنيان الكنيسة*؟ 
* يقوم بسبعة أعمال: 
(1) ينير: قال الرسول إن البشر «مظلمو الفكر ومتجنّبون عن حياة الله لسبب الجهل الذي فيهم بسبب غلاظة قلوبهم» (أف 4: 18). أي أنهم في حالة الجهل والابتعاد عن الله. ولذلك أخذ الروح القدس على نفسه أن ينير عقولهم بكلمة الحق الإلهي المعلَن للبشر إلى أن يتمكن كل إنسانٍ من أن يرى حالته كما هي، ويرى احتياجه إلى الوسائط المعيَّنة لخلاصه. ولا وسيلة للتخلص من تلك الجهالة إلا بهذا العمل الإلهي. ولما كانت كلمة الله فعَّالة وكافية لتقشع ظلمة عقل الإنسان وتنيره وتوضح الحقائق له فيقدر أن يميّز الحق من الباطل ويغلب روح الضلال سُميت تلك الكلمة «سيف الروح». 
(2) يُقنع سامع رسالة الإنجيل: يقنعه بأنه خاطئ تحت طائلة العقاب بمقتضى حكم شريعة الله العادلة، وأنه يحتاج لمن ينقذه من غضب الله الآتي. فالإقناع يتلو الإنارة، لأنه يجعل النفس تشعر باحتياجها، وبأنها بدون رحمة الله في حالة الهلاك الأبدي كما قال المسيح: «ومتى جاء ذاك (الروح) يبكّت العالم على خطيةٍ وعلى برٍّ وعلى دينونةٍ» (يو 16: 8). 
(3) يجدد: وهو عمل الروح القدس الخاص الذي به نولد ثانية ونبدأ حياة جديدة روحية. وأوضح المسيح هذا العمل الخطير في حديثه مع نيقوديموس (يو 3: 1-8). وسمَّاه بولس «تجديد الروح القدس» (تي 3: 5). وسمَّى الذين تجددوا في المسيح «خليقة جديدة» (2كو 5: 17). وهذه الولادة الروحية هي من أسرار الديانة المسيحية، لأننا لا نشعر بها إلا حين نجد أنفسنا في حياة روحية جديدة وقد كرهنا الخطية وأحببنا القداسة وآمنّا بالمسيح واخترنا طريق الصلاح، فنقول إذ ذاك كالإنسان الأعمى الذي نال البصر «نعلم شيئاً واحداً: : أننا كنا عمياناً والآن نبصر» وعند ذلك نمجد الله على عمله فينا. 
(4) يمنح التبني: سُمّي «روح التبني» (رو 8: 15). وهو الدخول في علاقة جديدة مع الله بالولادة الروحية والإيمان بالمسيح، فنصير أولاده ليس لأنه خلقنا فقط، بل لأنه فدانا أيضاً. وبذلك نصير ورثة الله ووارثين مع المسيح. وبما أن الروح القدس هو الذي يُدخلنا في هذه العلاقة، والذي يشهد لأنفسنا أننا أولاد الله، ويعلّمنا أن نقول «يا أبا الآب» وبه نقترب إلى الآب فيكون «لنا قدوم في روح واحد إلى الآب». 
(5) يقدّس: وهو فعله فينا، الذي به يطهّرنا من نجاسة الخطية ويجعلنا ننمو في القداسة والمعرفة وجميع الفضائل الروحية «اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا» (1كو 6: 11). ويتمم الروح هذا العمل فينا بسيطرته على عواطفنا، ومرافقته لنا على الدوام، وإرشادنا (رو 8: 1-15) حتى تصير أجسادنا هياكل الروح القدس، ويحل روح المجد والله علينا (1بط 4: 14) وبذلك يقوينا في الداخل ويكملنا وينمي فينا أثماره المباركة (غل 5: 22، 23 وأف 5: 18-21). وقد سُمي «روح النعمة» إشارةً لعمله في قلوبنا (عب 10: 29). و«روح القداسة» لأنه يقدسنا (رو 1: 4). و«المعزي» لأنه يعزينا في أحزاننا (يو 14: 26). و«روح الموعد القدوس» لأنه هو الذي يبلغ مواعيد الله إلى قلوبنا، وهو أيضاً عربون إنجازها (أف 1: 13). وسُمي أيضاً «روح الرجاء» (رو 15: 13) ونتوقع الرجاء المبارك بالصبر والثبات حسب قول بولس «فإننا بالروح من الإيمان نتوقَّع رجاء بر» (غل 5:5). 
(6) يرشد وينشّط ويقوي على إتمام كل واجباتنا: فهو الذي يُعِين ضعفاتنا، ويشفع فينا بحسب مشيئة الله، ويرشدنا في الصلاة. «الروح أيضاً يعين ضعفاتنا، لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي، ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنّاتٍ لا يُنطق بها» (رو 8: 26). وقال يهوذا «مصلّين في الروح القدس» (آية 20). 
(7) يقيم أجسادنا في القيامة المجيدة: لأنه «إن كان روح الذي أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكناً فيكم، فالذي أقام يسوع من الأموات سيحيي أجسادكم المائتة أيضاً بروحه الساكن فيكم» (رو 8: 11). 
الروح القدس إذاً هو مصدر الحياة الروحية في الإنسان، ومصدر نموّها المستمر، إلى أن يصل المؤمن إلى حالة الكمال عند دخوله السماء وينال النصيب الأبدي المعيَّن لأولاد الله. فيستحق الروح محبتنا وعبادتنا وشكرنا مع الآب والابن إلى الأبد. 
17 *- لماذا اعتُبر عمل الروح القدس في قلوب البشر من أسرار المسيحية*؟ 
* اعتُبر كذلك لسببين: 
(1) لأن عمله الفعّال في البشر يتم بطريقة لا يمكننا أن ندركها بعقولنا. «الريح تهبُّ حيث تشاء وتسمع صوتها، لكنك لا تعلم من أين تأتي وإلى أين تذهب. هكذا كل من وُلد من الروح» (يو 3: 8). فكما أننا لا نقدر أن نرى الهواء، وإنما نستدل على وجوده من تأثيره ونتائج قوته، كذلك لا نقدر أن نرى الروح القدس، ولكن نستدل على وجوده من نتائجه وثماره في تغيير أفكارنا وإصلاح سيرتنا. ويشبه عمل الروح فينا تأثير العقل في الجسد، فالعقل يسيطر على الجسد ويحرّكه أو يستخدمه كما يشاء بطريقة لا نقدر أن ندركها. ويصدُق هذا أيضاً على تأثير أفكار إنسان على عقل إنسان آخر وحثّه وإقناعه بقوة فعالة. فكما أننا عاجزون عن إدراك هذه الأعمال، كذلك نحن عاجزون عن إدراك عمل الروح القدس فينا وتأثيره العظيم وتحويله أفكارنا متى شاء وكيفما شاء، وإظهاره الحق لنا وإقناعنا به وحثنا على اتّباعه. وإذا كان في طاقة الشيطان أن يحثنا على الشر ويغوينا ويلقي تجارب قوية في قلوبنا، أفليس في طاقة الله أن يرشدنا إلى الحق ويحثنا على عمل الخير والصلاح بواسطة روحه القدوس؟ أما عجز أكثر البشر عن تعيين وقت تجديدهم وعدم شعورهم بحدوث تلك الولادة الروحية فليس دليلاً على عدم حدوثه، ولو أن المولود ثانية يقدر أن يتأكد ذلك مما يراه من ثمار الحياة الجديدة فيه، ومن تقدمه في معرفة الله ومحبته، ومن الطهارة والقدرة على محاربة الخطية وغلبتها. وحالة الإنسان الجسدية تشبه ذلك، فهو لا يشعر بتكوين جسده ولا بولادته، ولكنه يتأكد أنه حي جسدياً من علامات الحياة الظاهرة فيه، ومن شعوره بشخصيته بين البشر مما يحصل عليه بالتدريج بعد ولادته. فالروح القدس ينير عقولنا ويرشدنا ويحثنا ويبنينا في المعرفة والقداسة بطريقة لا نقدر أن ندركها مطلقاً. 
(2) يقترن تأثيره الإلهي ويشترك مع عمل الإرادة البشرية الحرة بطريقة تفوق إدراكنا. فالروح القدس يعمل ما يشاء في البشر ويؤثر فيهم إلى أن يختاروا ويعملوا بمشيئتهم الحرة كما يريد هو. وهو لا يجبرهم أن يعملوا ضد إرادتهم، بل بتأثيره اللطيف يجعلهم يريدون ويختارون نفس ما يريد هو، بطريقة لا تعارض حريتهم التامة، ولا تلاشي مسؤوليتهم في كل أعمالهم. وإذا قيل إن الإنسان في هذه الحالة لا يكون مسؤولاً عن إتمام واجباته الدينية، أجبنا: إن الله يطلب منا أن نتمم باجتهادنا الذاتي نفس الواجبات التي نحتاج إلى مساعدة الروح القدس لإتمامها، فهو يأمر الإنسان أن يتوب ويؤمن ويعيش عيشةً صالحة، ويتحلى بالفضائل الدينية والأخلاقية، مع أنه لا يقدر على ذلك إلا بمعونة الروح القدس. ولا شك أن في ذلك سراً عظيماً نعجز عن إدراكه، فليس في طاقتنا أن نوضح اقتران فعل الروح بفعل الإرادة البشرية، وإن كنا متأكدين من وجودهما ولزومهما، ولزوم الاستناد على مساعدة الروح القدس لنقدر أن نتمم المطلوب منا. مع معرفتنا أن ذلك لا يخلّصنا من مسؤوليتنا أمام الله. وقد حاول البعض التوفيق بين حرية الإنسان ومسؤوليته ولزوم فعل الروح القدس فيه، ولكن اجتهادهم لم يفِ بالمقصود، فمنهم من نبّر على قدرة الإنسان، ومنهم مَنْ نبّر على ضعفه بهدف إعفائه من كل مسؤولية. ويجب أن نحترس من الاعتقاد بقدرة الإنسان بدون معونة الله، ومن الاعتقاد بضعف الإنسان إلى الحد الذي يرفع عنه التكليف والالتزام. ويعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس والعقل السليم أن الإنسان يجب أن يجتهد في إتمام أوامر الله، ويشعر باحتياجه في ذلك لمساعدة الروح، ويتيقن أنه ينالها بالطلب منه بلجاجة، لأن الذي أمرنا بالإيمان والعمل قادرٌ ومستعدٌ على الدوام أن يُعِين ضعفاتنا.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

18 - *ما هي معمودية الروح القدس*؟
* هناك سبعة شواهد في العهد الجديد ذكرت معمودية الروح القدس، جاءت أربعة منها في البشائر الأربع، وهي تقارن بين معمودية يوحنا المعمدان للتوبة ومعمودية المسيح بالروح القدس. وهذه الأربعة هي: مر 1: 8 ولو 3: 16 ومت 3: 11 ويو 1: 33. هذا بالإضافة إلى ثلاث إشارات أخرى لمعمودية الروح القدس في أعمال 1: 5 حيث يطبق ما قاله يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح الذي يعمد بالروح القدس على ما كان متوقعاً حدوثه في القريب العاجل، أي في يوم الخمسين. والإشارة الثانية في أعمال 11: 16 حيث يربط الرسول بطرس بين ما حدث في بيت كرنيليوس وما حدث في يوم الخمسين إتماماً لوعد الآب.  (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)
وهذه الشواهد الستة تشير إلى معمودية الروح القدس باعتبارها اختباراً يمثل بداية تعامل الروح القدس مع المؤمنين. وهو ما يحدث مع كل المؤمنين عند قبولهم عمل نعمة الله فتدخل حياتهم إلى مجال جديد يسود فيه الروح القدس ويحيي علاقتهم مع الله. 
أما الشاهد السابع فقد جاء في 1كو 12: 13 في القول: «بروح واحد اعتمدنا لجسد واحد». ويردُّ بها الرسول على دعاوى أهل كورنثوس بتمييزهم عن غيرهم بسبب مواهب الروح القدس. 
وهناك ثلاث روابط ظاهرة تميز قبول الأفراد لعمل نعمة الله: الرابطة الكنسية ومظهرها قبول المعمودية بالماء، والرابطة الشخصية ومظهرها التوبة والإيمان، والرابطة الإلهية ومظهرها معمودية الروح القدس. 
وليس في العهد الجديد ما يؤيد أن معمودية الروح القدس هي اختبار ثانٍ بعد الخلاص يميز أو يبرهن دخول المؤمنين إلى مستوى أعلى من الإيمان. ولكن الثابت أن جميع المؤمنين يحتاجون إلى زيادة إيمانهم بحلول الروح القدس في قلوبهم عند قبولهم عمل نعمة الله بالخلاص.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

19 – *هل تكرر اختبار يوم الخمسين؟* 
* هناك شواهد على أن الامتلاء بالروح القدس تكرر بعد يوم الخمسين: 
(1) امتلأ بطرس من الروح القدس ليجاوب على أسئلة رئيس الكهنة (أع 4: 8). 
(2) اختبره بعض المؤمنين المضطهَدين «ولما صلّوا تزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين فيه، وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس، وكانوا يتكلمون بكلام الله بمجاهرة» (أع 4: 31). ولا يقول إنهم تكلموا بألسنة، ولو أن المكان تزعزع. وكانت نتيجة هذا الاختبار أنهم نالوا شجاعة في الكرازة، وزادت وحدتهم الروحية. 
(3) اختبره بعض المؤمنين في السامرة بعد أن وضع بطرس ويوحنا الأيادي عليهم، ولم يكن الروح القدس قد حلَّ على أحد منهم (أع 8: 16). ولا يسجل لنا الوحي أية ظواهر خارقة صاحبت هذا الحلول، ولا كلاماً بألسنة. 
(4) حل الروح القدس على شاول الطرسوسي بعد تجديده (أع 9: 1-9، 17) فامتلأ وعاد إليه البصر، ثم اعتمد بالماء، ولم يكن هناك كلام بألسنة. 
(5) انسكبت موهبة الروح القدس على الأمم، وحلَّ الروح القدس على كل الذين كانوا يسمعون الكلمة في بيت كرنيليوس (أع 10: 44، 45) وتكلموا بألسنة وعظموا الله (آية 46). 
(6) امتلأ بولس من الروح القدس وهو يحدِّث باريشوع (أع 13: 9). 
(7) «وأما التلاميذ فكانوا يمتلئون من الفرح والروح القدس» (أع 13: 52). 
(8) حل الروح القدس على نحو 12 تلميذ في أفسس، كانوا قد اعتمدوا من المعمدان، ولكنهم لم يكونوا قد سمعوا عن الروح القدس، فعمَّدهم الرسول بولس ووضع يديه عليهم فامتلأوا من الروح القدس، وتكلموا بألسنة، وتنبأوا (أع 19: 1-7). 
20 – *هل وُصف اختبار الامتلاء بتعبيرات أخرى*؟ 
* نذكر منها الأوصاف التالية: 
(1) ختم الروح (2كو 1: 22 وأف 1: 13). 
(2) أخذ (قبول) الروح (غلاطية 3: 2). 
(3) الامتلاء بالروح (أف 5: 18). 
(4) تجديد الروح (تي 3: 5). 
(5) نوال الموعد (عب 6: 12 و10: 36). 
21 –* ما هي مواهب الروح القدس؟* 
* يمنح الروح المؤمنين مواهب طبيعية ومواهب فوق طبيعية، كما يشاء هو، لا كما يطلبون هم. والهدف أن صاحب الموهبة يخدم إخوته بما منحه الله، كما يطلب خدمة من منحه الله موهبة لم ينلها هو. والمواهب تكمل القديسين، وتعمل الخدمة، وتبني جسد المسيح (أف 4: 12). 
وقد وردت في العهد الجديد أربع قوائم تحوي عشرين موهبة، في رومية 12: 6-10 و1كورنثوس 12: 4-10، 28 وأفسس 4: 11، 12 و1بطرس 4: 10، 11. وقد ردت موهبة النبوة فيها كلها (4 مرات) وموهبة التعليم ثلاث مرات في القوائم الثلاث الأولى، وموهبة الخدمة مرتان في رومية وبطرس الأولى، وموهبة الرسول مرتان في كورنثوس الأولى وأفسس، وموهبة التدبير مرتان في رومية وكورنثوس الأولى، وموهبة الوعظ مرة واحدة في رومية، ووردت موهبتا الرعاية والتبشير مرة واحدة في أفسس، ووردت ثلاث مواهب مرة واحدة في رومية هي الرحمة والمحبة والعطاء، ووردت تسع مواهب مرة واحدة في كورنثوس الأولى هي: الأعوان والحكمة والعلم والإيمان والشفاء وعمل القوات وتمييز الأرواح والألسنة وترجمة الألسنة. 
ويوصي الرسول بولس المؤمنين يجدّوا للمواهب الحسنى، وأراهم طريقاً أفضل، هو المحبة (1كو 12: 31). فقد يختلف أصحاب المواهب في ما بينهم، وقد يفتخرون بمواهبهم، وقد يضنّون باستخدامها لخدمة غيرهم، فتعصمهم محبتهم لله والناس من كل هذه المخاطر. 
22 –* ما هو ثمر الروح القدس؟ *
* يذكر الوحي تسع ثمرات للروح القدس، يجب أن يحصل كل مؤمن عليها كلها. وهذا بخلاف المواهب التي لا يحصل المؤمن عليها كلها. وثمر الروح في علاقة المؤمن بالرب هو محبة وفرح وسلام، وفي علاقته بإخوته من البشر هو طول أناة ولطف وصلاح، وفي علاقة المؤمن بنفسه هو إيمان ووداعة وتعفف (غلا 5: 22، 23).


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*ياريت حضرتك تبدئى ببدعة مقدونيوس وانا اكمل الشبهات الخاصة باقنوم الروح القدس...موافقون؟؟؟؟

ملحوظة:
ياريت حضرتك تكبرى الخط شوية 
أنا نظرى على قدى...سلام ونعمة
*


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

* تأثير تعاليم أوريجانوس فيما يخص البدع الخاصة بالروح القدس*




*مهّد تعليم أوريجانوس عن الابن والروح القدس لثلاث بدع  هى: بدعة أريوس، وبدعة إنكار ألوهية الروح القدس، وأيضاً بدعة انبثاق الروح القدس من الابن. *
*يضع أوريجانوس الروح القدس فى درجة أقل من الابن، لا بالنسبة للكرامة بل بالنسبة للأصل، فهو يقرر أن الابن وحده هو من الآب فقط، ولكن الروح القدس هو من الآب بواسطة الابن، وهنا تظهر بداية بدعة الكاثوليك فى انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن.*
*وفى شرحه لعبارة "كل شىء به كان" (يو 1: 2) فى بداية انجيل يوحنا تساءل أوريجانوس قائلاً: "والآن، كما رأينا، فإن كل الأشياء عملت من خلاله (اللوغوس). وهنا يجب أن نتساءل إن كان الروح القدس أيضاً قد عُمل من خلاله.  يبدو لى أن هؤلاء الذين يتمسكون بأن الروح القدس مخلوق، والذين يقبلون أن "كل شئ به كان" لابد أنهم يفترضون أن الروح القدس عمل من خلال الكلمة، لكون اللوغوس بالتالى أكبر منه. وهذا الذى يخشى السماح للروح القدس بأن يكون قد عُمل من خلال المسيح، يجب عليه إن كان يقبل الحق الذى ورد فى آيات الإنجيل، أن يفترض أن الروح القدس غير مخلوق. هناك مصدر ثالث بالإضافة إلى هذين الاثنين (الذى يفترض أن الروح القدس عُمل من خلال الكلمة، ويعتبره غير مخلوق)، وبالتحديد لتأكيد على أن الروح القدس ليس له جوهر مستقل به فيما وراء الآب والابن... *
*[لكن] هناك ثلاث أقانيم الآب والابن والروح القدس؛ وفى نفس الوقت لا نؤمن بأن هناك ما هو غير مخلوق سوى الآب.  لذلك بما إننا أكثر وقار وأصدق فى سبيلنا، فإننا نقبل أن كل الأشياء عُملت بالكلمة، وأن الروح القدس أكثر سمواً من كل الخليقة، والأول من حيث الترتيب بالنسبة لكل ما عمله الآب من خلال المسيح. وقد يكون هذا هو السبب فى أنه لا يقال أن الروح القدس هو ابن الله الخاص".[1] *
*وهكذا مهد أوريجانوس لإنكار أريوس ومن بعده مقدونيوس للاهوت الروح القدس. وقد وقع ثيئوغنسطس فى نفس الخطأ باعتماده على تعاليم أوريجانوس. *
​


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

 بدعة مقدونيوس بطريرك القسطنطينية والرد عليها

*أنكر "مقدونيوس"، الذى كان بطريركاً للقسطنطينية Macedonius I of Constantinople والذى بسببه انعقد المجمع المسكونى هناك، ألوهية الروح القدس ولكنه لم ينكر ألوهية السيد المسيح. وحُكم عليه وعلى تعليمه الهرطوقى فى المجمع المسكونى الثانى بالقسطنطينية 381م. *
*كان مقدونيوس قد استند إلى ما ورد فى إنجيل يوحنا فى قول السيد المسيح عن الروح القدس "لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو 16: 13) "ذاك يمجدنى لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" (يو 16: 14). فقال مقدونيوس إن الروح القدس أقل من الابن لأنه يأخذ مما للابن (يو 16 : 14،15)، ولأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه (يو16 : 13)، ولأنه يشهد للابن بناءً على ما قاله السيد المسيح: "ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم.. فهو يشهد لى" (يو 15 : 26). وأيضاً لأنه يُرسل من الآب ومن الابن. *
*يُرسَل من الآب : "وأما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب باسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شىء" (يو 14 : 26).*
*ويُرسَل من الابن: "ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق" (يو 15 : 26).*
*لقد نسى هذا المسكين أن الابن أيضاً قال عنه الوحى الإلهى: "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئاً إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل" (يو 5 : 19). فهذا المسكين لو قرأ هذه الآية بتمعن لما اعتبر أن عبارة أن الروح القدس "لا يتكلم من نفسه" تؤدى إلى إقلال شأن الروح القدس عن الابن. كما أن كون الابن لا يعمل من نفسه شيئاً لا تقلل الابن عن الآب. فإذا اتبعنا هذه القاعدة التى اتبعها مقدونيوس لأنكرنا ألوهية الابن أيضاً لأنه قال أنه "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئاً إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل" (يو 5: 19).*
*إن كلاً من العبارتين معناها أن أقنوم الابن وأقنوم الروح القدس لا يعمل الواحد منهما منفصلاً عن الأقنومين الآخرين. فلا الابن يعمل منفصلاً عن الآب والروح القدس، ولا الروح القدس يعمل منفصلاً عن الابن والآب.*
*لأنه كما قال الآباء مثل القديس اثناسيوس: "الآب يفعل كل الأشياء من خلال الكلمة فى الروح القدس" (من الرسالة الأولى إلى سيرابيون فصل 28 عن الروح القدس). وقد كرر القديس أثناسيوس هذا المعنى فى رسالته الثالثة إلى سيرابيون الفصل الخامس أيضاً فى مقاله عن الروح القدس، كما وردت فى مواضع أخرى من تعليمه.*
*ومثله قال القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص: "كل عملية تأتى من الله إلى الخليقة  بحسب فهمنا المتنوع لها (نسميها طاقة أو قدرة أو خلاص أو هبة أو موهبة أو عطية... إلخ)، لها أصلها من الآب وتأتى إلينا من خلال الابن وتكتمل فى الروح القدس."[1] *
*إن وحدانية الآب والابن التى قال عنها السيد المسيح أنه هو والآب واحد (انظر يو 10: 30) هى السبب فى أنه لا يقدر أن يعمل من نفسه شيئاً، لأن قدرة واحدة هى للآب والابن والروح القدس.*
*وقد شرح القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم خطأ تعليم مقدونيوس، فى شرح عبارة أن الروح القدس لا يتكلم من نفسه، كما يلى:*
*أولاً: إن الله حينما أراد أن يقيم سبعين شيخاً لمعاونة موسى النبى فى رعاية شعب إسرائيل قال الرب لموسى "آخذ من الروح الذى عليك وأضع عليهم" (عدد 11: 17) فهل كان الله أقل من موسى النبى.. حاشا؟! وهل الله يستدين (يستلف) من موسى الروح القدس أى مواهبه. إن السبب فى ذلك طبعاً، وبدون أى جدال ويستد كل فم، أن الله أراد أن يثبت للشيوخ السبعين أنهم يعاونون موسى ولا ينفصلون عنه، بل يعملون فى انسجام ووحدانية، لكى لا يحدث انقسام فى الجماعة. *
*هكذا أيضاً الروح القدس يأخذ مما للسيد المسيح ويخبرنا ليس لأنه أقل من الابن، كما إدّعى مقدونيوس، بل لكى يؤكد أن المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة. وتكون العطايا والمواهب التى تمنح لنا هى من خلال السيد المسيح، ونكون نحن أعضاء فى جسده الواحد. فالروح القدس كما أنه هو روح الآب فهو أيضاً روح الابن أو روح المسيح كما هو مكتوب.*
*ثانياً: الروح القدس يأخذ مما للمسيح ويخبرنا، لأن أى إنسان يستطيع أن يدّعى أن الروح القدس يحل عليه، وأنه يأخذ وحياً من الروح القدس. والقديس يوحنا الرسول يقول "لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هى من الله لأن أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلى العالم. بهذا تعرفون روح الله.كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء فى الجسد فهو من الله" (1يو 4: 1-2). ونظراً لأن أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلى العالم فكيف نعرف الروح القدس الحقيقى (أى روح الله) إلا إذا كان لا يتكلم من نفسه، أى أنه يشهد للمسيح ولا يشهد له فقط بل يشهد الشهادة الحقيقية، أن المسيح هو الابن المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور. كما قال القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى فى نفس الرسالة: "ونعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق. ونحن فى الحق فى ابنه يسوع المسيح. هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية" (1يو5: 20) فالروح الذى يشهد لألوهية السيد المسيح ولتجسده من أجل خلاص العالم تكون شهادته هى شهادة حق. *
*وهنا تكمن خطورة شديدة جداً لو تجاهلنا هذه الحقيقة. لأن إلين هوايت، النبية المزعومة للأدفنتست السبتيين غير المسيحيين، كانت تزعم أن الروح القدس هو الذى يوحى إليها بكل التعاليم الفاسدة المضادة للمسيحية الحقيقية. وأى نبى كاذب يدّعى أن الروح القدس هو الذى يعطيه الوحى فيما يقول ويكتب. كما ادّعت إلين هوايت أيضاً أن الملائكة كانت تظهر لها أحياناً فى الثالثة فجراً لتمليها ما تكتب، أى ليس الروح القدس مباشرةً بل عن طريق الملائكة، لكنها تدّعى أيضاً أن هؤلاء الملائكة مكلفين من الله. *
*من المعروف أن أنبياء كثيرين خرجوا إلى العالم وأن أى منهم قد يدّعى أن الروح القدس هو الذى يملى عليه ما قاله وما علّم به. فكيف نعرف إلا إذا كان الروح القدس الحقيقى له مواصفات. *
*هذه هى الأسباب التى جعلت السيد المسيح يعطى تعريفاً محدداً للروح القدس حينما قال: "ذاك يمجدنى لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم. كل ما للآب هو لى. لهذا قلت إنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" (يو 16 : 14،15). إذن فهو لا يأخذ فقط مما للابن ويخبرنا بل ويأخذ أيضاً مما للآب ويخبرنا، لأن كل ما للآب هو للابن، لذلك أكمل السيد المسيح قوله وقال: "لهذا قلت أنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم".*


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*



*أما عن ألوهية الروح القدس فكما أوردنا سابقاً من سفر أيوب "روح الله صنعنى ونسمة القدير أحيتنى" (أى 33: 4) فهو الإله الخالق. وقيل فى المزمور "أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب. إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك. وإن فرشت فى الهاوية فها أنت. إن أخذت جناحى الصبح وسكنت فى أقاصى البحر فهناك أيضاً تهدينى يدك وتمسكنى يمينك" (مز 139: 7-10). *

*وهذا يثبت أن الروح القدس حاضر فى كل مكان، ويثبت ألوهية الروح القدس. *
*كما أن القديس بطرس فى حواره مع حنانيا وسفيرة قد اعتبر أن من يكذب على الروح القدس يكذب على الله (انظر أع 5: 4)، لأن الروح القدس هو الله، كما أن الآب هو الله والابن هو الله من حيث الجوهر. *
*الابن هو ابن الله من حيث الأقنوم. فإن قلنا أنه الله نقصد من حيث الجوهر وإن قلنا أنه ابن الله نقصد وضعه الأقنومى. وهكذا أيضاً الآب من حيث الجوهر هو الله ومن حيث الأقنوم هو الآب، لذلك قال معلمنا بولس الرسول عن الآب فى أكثر من موضع "الله وأبينا" (أنظر غل 1: 4، فى 4: 20) فالله وأبينا هو واحد. *
*أما عن أقنومية الروح القدس فقد قال السيد المسيح "ومتى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب" (يو 15 : 26). معنى ذلك أن الروح القدس ليس هو الابن. وقال كذلك "أنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد. روح الحق" (يو 14 : 16، 17). فكلمة "آخر" هنا لا تعنى انفصاله عن الآب أو عن الابن بل تعنى أن له شخصيته الخاصة المتمايزة. إذن الروح القدس ليس طاقةً أو قوة، كما يدّعى شهود يهوه، بل هو شخص حقيقى يتكلم ويسمع وله ضمير الملكية. فهو أقنوم إلهى واحد فى الجوهر مع الآب والابن.*
*"قال الروح القدس أفرزوا لى برنابا وشاول للعمل الذى دعوتهما إليه" (أع 13 : 2). وعبارة "افرزوا لى" تشير إلى شخصية الروح القدس أنه صاحب ضمير الملكية. وليس هذا فقط بل قال السيد المسيح "ذاك يمجدنى" (يو16 :14)، وكلمة ذاك تقال عن شخص أو أقنوم وليس عن قوة أو طاقة. وقال عنه أيضاً  "متى جاء ذاك روح الحق" ( يو16 :13). فقال السيد المسيح عنه: "ذاك"، وقال عنه "جاء" وقال عنه "يتكلم" وقال عنه "ما يسمع يتكلم به" وقال عنه "يأخذ" وقال عنه "يخبر" وقال عنه "يشهد". *

*كل هذه الأشياء التى قيلت عن الروح القدس تدل على أقنوميته. فكما أن الابن له شخصيته الحقيقية التى أدركناها حينما جاء لخلاص العالم، فالروح القدس أيضاً له شخصيته الحقيقة التى أدركناها حينما جاء ليقود الكنيسة ويشهد للمسيح ويعمل فى الأسرار. *
*وبهذا نكون قد أثبتنا من خلال تعليم الآباء استنادًا إلى الكتب المقدسة أن الروح القدس مساوى للآب والابن فى الجوهر وأنه أقنوم حقيقى له شخصيته المتمايزة. أثبتنا ألوهيته وفساد تعليم مقدونيوس، الذى حرمه المجمع المسكونى الثانى المنعقد فى القسطنطينية عام 381م، وحضره البابا تيموثاوس الأول بابا الإسكندرية (22). وعُزل مقدونيوس من رتبته كبطريرك للقسطنطينية. *
*وقد حُرم مقدونيوس هو وهرطقته من فم الكنيسة الجامعة، لذلك فى صلاة التحليل فى القداس الإلهى نأخذ الحل من فم المائة والخمسين المجتمعين فى القسطنطينية على أساس رفضنا لتعليم كل من مقدونيوس وأبوليناريوس وسابيليوس الذين حرمهم الآباء المجتمعين فى هذا المجمع.*


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

مجمع القسطنطينية سنة 381 م


*انعقد هذا المجمع فى مدينة القسطنطينية فى سنة 381م لمقاومة بدعة مقدونيوس وبدعة أبوليناريوس وبدعة سابيليوس، بدعوة من الإمبراطور ثيؤدوسيوس الكبير (الذى يلقّب باسم الملك الأرثوذكسى). *


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

* نغفل فى سرد هذه الحقبة دور Eusebius Pamphili **يوسابيوس القيصرى** المؤرخ الشهير أسقف قيصرية (ولد 264م- توفى340م) الذى كان عضواً فى جماعة النصف أريوسيين، وواحد من المتحمسين لأوريجانوس. لقد كان غير دقيق فى تعبيراته اللاهوتية، حتى أنه يمكن بسهولة وضعه ضمن المتقدمين فى الهرطقة الأريوسية. وقد كتب نفس المفاهيم التى أوردناها عن تعليم أوريجانوس بشأن الروح القدس. *
*كان يوسابيوس يؤمن ويعلِّم بأن الروح القدس هو ثالث فى الكرامة والمجد وفى الدرجة أيضاً أى فى الجوهر. فكان يصف الروح القدس بأنه يستقبل نوره من الكلمة، كالقمر فى فلك اللاهوت وأنه يستمد كل كيانه وصفاته من الابن. وبذلك كان يحسبه أنه ليس إلهاً ولا حتى بمستوى الابن، أى ليس غير مخلوق، وكونه لا يستمد أصله من الآب كالابن فيتحتم أن يكون واحداً من الأشياء التى خلقت بواسطة الابن، وبالنص الحرفى يقول:*
*Oute qeoV oute uioV epi mh ek tou patroV omoiwV tw uiw kai auto thn genesin eilhfen en de ti twn dia tou uiou genomenwn**[1]* 
*ثم يعود يوسابيوس ويستدرك هذا الشطط، لعله يعيد للروح القدس شيئاً من هيبته الإنجيلية فيقول: وبالرغم من أنه مخلوق إلا أنه أعلى وأفضل جميع المخلوقات.. لكن أى كرامة لمخلوق!؟ *
*كما يتبين من أقوال يوسابيوس هذا، أن انبثاق الروح القدس مرتبط فقط بإرساليته، أى كحدث زمنى. فمثلاً حينما قال السيد المسيح "متى جاء المعزى الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق" (يو 15: 26). اعتبر يوسابيوس أن الروح القدس انبثق لكى يرسله الابن، أى أنه انبثق فى الزمان وأرسل، وبهذا ألغى أزليته.  وليت المدافعون عن أوريجانوس يدرسون كتابات يوسابيوس القيصرى المؤرخ وهو من أكبر المدافعين عن أوريجانوس ليكتشفوا خطأ دفاعهم.[2] *
*حاولت هنا أن أقدم عرض تاريخى عن الأحداث التى سبقت ظهور هرطقة مقدونيوس وأتباعه، والتى أدت إليها، والتداعيات التى أوصلتنا إلى مجمع القسطنطينية.*
[1] Euseb. De Eccl. Theol. III. 6.

*14 والمدافعون عن أوريجانوس يقولون أن هناك من دس فى مخطوطات أوريجانوس بعض أقوال لم يقلها هو. فإذا افترضنا أن هذا الكلام صحيح، ماذا نقول عن أقوال تلميذه الذى أرّخ تاريخ الكنيسة كله فى تلك الحقبة، وكتب تعليمه هو الشخصى وهو صورة طبق الأصل من تعليم أوريجانوس عن الروح القدس الذى أوردناه سابقاً. لذلك من يريد أن يدرس حقيقة العقيدة أو حقيقة التاريخ لا يأخذ جزء واحد أو زاوية واحدة من الأمور بل يجب عليه أن يخوض فى كل المجالات ليرى رؤية متسعة لكى يستطيع أن يكون فكرة حقيقية عن كيف سارت الأمور. لذلك نحذِّر من قراءة كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة ليوسابيوس القيصرى.*
*وعلى سبيل المثال أيضاً كان جيروم من أقوى المدافعين عن أوريجانوس، فلما قابله القديس إبيفانيوس وشرح له تحوّل إلى أشد المهاجمين لأوريجانوس. فكون البعض كان يدافع عنه فى تاريخ الكنيسة فقد كان هذا نتيجة لجهلهم بحقيقة الأمور.*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

الروح القدس حتى مجمع القسطنطينة 381 م

*أعلن القديس أثناسيوس منذ البداية رأيه فى محاولات الأريوسيين فى تشويه الإيمان بالروح القدس وذلك فى رسالته الأولى ضد الأريوسية (الفصل الثامن) فقال: "كيف يمكن أن يكون إيمانه بالروح القدس إيماناً صحيحاً، طالما يتكلم بتجديف على الابن"[1] منكراً مساواته للآب فى الجوهر (هومو أسيون تو باترى). *
*إن ما قاله القديس أثناسيوس هنا يعتبر وكأنه نبوة أو بعد نظر، لأن ما قاله حدث بالفعل. فبعدما أنهى مجمع نيقية الصراع الخاص بألوهية الابن، بدأ الصراع حول ألوهية الروح القدس، فبدأ القديس أثناسيوس يحارب أيضاً ضد إنكار ألوهية الروح القدس. وفى سنة 360 م أصدر القديس أثناسيوس أول شرح مستفيض عن شخص الروح القدس وانبثاقه من الآب. *
*واجه الآباء الأرثوذكس مشكلة عدم وجود تكملة لقانون الإيمان بعد عبارة "نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس". وقد كان الآباء فى نيقية يعتبرون أن قانون الإيمان النيقاوى قد ذكر الروح القدس فى إطار إلهى، أى ذكر "آب ضابط الكل... ورب واحد يسوع المسيح... والروح القدس". ويلاحظ وضع كلمة "نؤمن" قبل كل واحد من أسماء الأقانيم الثلاثة: "نؤمن بإله واحد الله الآب ضابط الكل.. ونؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد.. نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس.. ". فبالنسبة لأى مسيحى يسلك فى طريق الحق يشعر أن قانون الإيمان النيقاوى هو إعلان واضح عن إيمان الكنيسة بالثالوث القدوس. *
*لم يذكر فى قانون الإيمان أننا نؤمن بأى آخر سوى الثلاثة أقانيم، لكن لأن الصراع كان ساخناً بخصوص لاهوت الابن لذلك شرح قانون الإيمان النيقاوى بالتفصيل ما يخص لاهوت الابن، ثم أتى مجمع القسطنطينية ليضيف الجزء الخاص بالروح القدس.*
*وبعد عودة القديس أثناسيوس إلى الإسكندرية من منفاه عقد مجمعاً وأصدر منشوراً مجمعياً رسمياً سمى بطومس الأنطاكيين (لأنه أرسل إلى أنطاكية بنوع خاص) يحمل أول حكم بالإدانة تصدره الكنيسة ضد عدم الإيمان بلاهوت الروح القدس. وقد قبل الأسقف بولينوس فى أنطاكية الوثيقة بكل فرح ووقّع عليها بإمضائه. وقد أعلن مجمع الإسكندرية فى هذه الوثيقة بكل وضوح أن الروح القدس واحد فى الجوهر مع الآب والابن adiaireton thV ousiaj tou uiou kai PatroV (إذيرتون تيس أوسياس تو أيو كى باتروس). ولم يقل عبارة ( هومو أسيون توباترى) لأن عبارة "واحد فى الجوهر" تعتبر أخف، حيث أن الوضع كان ملتهباً بشدة نتيجة وجود أنصاف الأريوسيين فى منطقة أنطاكيا (مثل يوسابيوس النيقوميدى ويوسابيوس القيصرى اللذان تسببا فى نفى البابا أثناسيوس أربع مرات والخامسة لم تنفَّذ).*
*وقد انبرى فى هذه الحقبة مقدونيوس وماراثونيوس اللذان رفضا بشدة القول بلاهوت الروح القدس، وظلا يعلِّمان أن الروح القدس مخلوق وخادم الله، ولذلك دعيا هما وجماعتهما بمحاربى الروح القدس ( بنفما توماخوس) الذين حرمتهم الكنيسة آنئذ. *
*وقد حدث فى مدة الصراع أن أرسل مقدونيوس وأتباعه إلى البابا ليبريوس فى روما، بعثة من مجمعه الخارج على الإيمان المسيحى المسمى بمجمع لمباسكوس سنة 365م، ونجح مقدونيوس فى إقناع البابا ليبريوس وكل أساقفة إيطاليا واكتسبهم أنصاراً له فيما يخص تعاليمه المغشوشة عن الروح القدس مدعياً أنه يتمسك بقوانين مجمع نيقية المقدس.*
*ويذكر لنا المؤرخ الشهير هفلى Hefele أنه لم تهدأ روما من سنة 368 م إلى سنة 381م وهى تقيم المجامع الواحد تلو الآخر (369م، 374م، 380م)، وفى هذه المجامع استعادت روما أرثوذكسيتها وقررت:*

*1.  أن الروح القدس غير مخلوق. *

*2.  أنه فى كرامة واحدة وجوهر (أوسيا) واحد وقدرة واحدة مع الآب والابن. *

*3. أزلى عالم بكل شئ (كلى العلم)، موجود فى كل الوجود omnipresent، متميز بشخصه، معبود من الكل، منبثق من الآب فقط، واحد مع الآب والابن فى وحدة كاملة مطلقة. *

*وحرمت بالتالى أريوس ومقدونيوس وإفنوميوس[2] وكل من أنكر أزلية الروح القدس وإنبثاقه من الآب[3]. وأعلنت روما إيمانها بعد وفاة القديس أثناسيوس بخمس سنوات وعلى هدى مقررات مجامع الإسكندرية بالثالوث القدوس، لاهوت واحد قدرة واحدة وكرامة ومجد واحد، وسمى هذا طومس داماسوس[4] ولاقى قبولاً فى أنطاكية ووقع علية 146 أسقفاً اجتمعوا فى مدينة أنطاكية عام 378م بحسب تحقيقات العالم والمؤرخ هفلى.*

*وهذه هى الأحداث التى هيأت الجو أمام البابا تيموثاوس الأول وسائر الأساقفة الأرثوذكس أن يكملوا قانون الإيمان فى المجمع المسكونى الثانى المنعقد فى القسطنطينية 381م. وبذلك صار يدعى القانون: قانون الإيمان النيقاوى-القسطنطينى Nicene-Constantinople والذى ورد فيه "نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس الرب المحيى المنبثق من الآب نسجد له ونمجده مع الآب والابن...".*
*وفى هذا المجمع تم تأكيد حرم أريوس ومقدونيوس إلى جوار سابيليوس وأبوليناريوس. وانتصرت الأرثوذكسية انتصارها المشهور بعد الصراع الطويل الذى عاشه القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى ما قبل مجمع نيقية وبعده وإلى حين أن رقد فى الرب عام 373م .*

[1] N. & P. N. Fathers, series 2, Vol.  IV, St Athanasius, Eerdmans Pub. Com., Grand Rapids, Michigan, reprinted 1978, Four Discourses Against Arians, Discourse 1, chapter III, par. 8, p. 310.

*10 وهو أحد تلاميذ أريوس وهو الذى وجه له القديس غريغوريوس الناطق بالإلهيات مقالاته الخمس اللاهوتية.*​
*11 ظلت روما تصارع ضد فكرة إنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن حتى القرن الحادى عشر، حتى أن أحد باباوات روما فى القرن التاسع عمل لوحين من الفضة وعلقهما على باب كاتدرائية سانت بيتر بنص قانون الإيمان باليونانى واللاتينى بدون الإضافة (من الآب والابن). ثم بدأت هذه الهرطقة فى أسبانيا فى القرن السادس الميلادى حينما كانوا يحاربون ضد الأريوسية لإثبات أن الابن مساوى للآب. قالوا أن الابن مساوى للآب وضمن المساواه أنه يبثق الروح القدس، قد رفض باباوات روما هذا الكلام حتى القرن الثانى عشر. ثم فى عام 1054م حرمت روما القسطنطينية لأنها رفضت قبول الإضافة، وردخ باباوات روما أمام ضغوط أباطرة ألمانيا، وبهذا انتصرت هرطقة انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن فى العالم الغربى!  *

*12 داماسوس هو بابا روما فى هذه الفترة.*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*


*13- تعبيرات الأريوسيين عن الروح القدس*




*"نحن نؤمن بالروح القدس، الباراقليط، روح الحق، الموعود به من الأنبياء ومن الرب، وأرسل إلى الرسل ليعلمهم كل شىء وليعزى ويقدس ويكمل المؤمنين. والابن هو الذى منح الروح القدس للكنيسة بحسب إرادة الله. لذلك نحن نحرم كل من يقول أن الروح القدس هو إله غير مخلوق، ونحرم كل من يخلط بين شخص الروح القدس وشخص الابن أو يقول أنه من الآب، أو يقول إنه من الابن الذى –الروح القدس– هو به (وليس منه)، أى أرسل به إلى العالم. ونحن نرفض الاصطلاح غير الكتابى "جوهر واحد" للآب والابن والروح القدس".[1]*

*وقد كتبت هذه التعاريف فى الفترة ما بين مجمع نيقية سنة 325م وبين سنة360م. فتمكن كل من الأريوسيين وأيضاً اليوسابيين من شرح وجهة نظرهم باستفاضة تجاه إنكارهم للاهوت الروح القدس ضمن قوانينهم الكثيرة التى خرجوا بها للعالم بعد المجامع التى عقدوها. (من المعروف أن يوسابيوس النيقوميدى (أسقف نيقوميديا فى تركيا) هو أحد أقطاب الحركة الأريوسية). *
[1] N. & P. N. Fathers, series 2, Vol.  IV, St Athanasius, Eerdmans Pub. Com., Grand Rapids, Michigan, reprinted 1978, De Synodis, P. 454, 464-467.

​


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*فى نهاية القرن الثالث الميلادى شهد *ميثوديوس* (260-312) أسقف صور** لتقليد الكنيسة الرسولى وقال صراحة "إن الروح القدس o`moou,sion pneu/ma  (of one and the same essence with him) مساوى للآب فى الجوهر  (هومو أوسيون ابنفما) ".[1]*
*وقد سبق ذلك القديس اغناطيوس الأنطاكى ( الثيئوفورس) وهو أول بطريرك لأنطاكية بعد عصر الرسل، وعلى اسمه يسمى كل بطاركة الكرسى الأنطاكى (مار اغناطيوس يعقوب الثالث– مار اغناطيوس زكا الأول..). كتب عن الروح القدس فى رسائله باختصار لكن فى وعى أصيل بخصوص دوره فى الكنيسة. وتكلم عن الثالوث معاً فى فقرتين، فى إحداهما يجعل الترتيب هو: الابن والآب والروح القدس[2]. أى أنه يعتبر الروح القدس ضمن الثالوث وواحد فى الجوهر لكن متمايز من حيث الأقنوم.*
*كان القديس اغناطيوس يعرف أن الروح القدس أقنوم يقول "أفرزوا لى برنابا وشاول.." أى أنه يتكلم، ويقود، ويعلم، ويرشد. من الصعب أن تُفهم فكرة أن الروح القدس له شخصية. فالآب معروف والابن جاء كشخص وعاش وسط الناس ونظروه، ولا ينكر أحد أن الابن شخص. أما الروح القدس فقد يظنه البعض طاقة أو قدرة، هنا تبرز أهمية إعلان القديس اغناطيوس عن الإيمان المسلَّم عن حقيقة الروح القدس بهذه الصورة، وقد كان هذا نتيجة لقربه من العصر الرسولى.*
*أما الشهيد ثيئوفيلوس الأنطاكى فقد طبّق تعبير الثالوث Trinity على اللاهوت فى كتاباته موضحاً أنه الله وكلمته وحكمته،[3] ويبدو أنه كان يقصد روح الحكمة فى إشارته إلى الروح القدس عندما أطلق عليه لقب الحكمة. ولكن نظراً لأن هذه الأمور كانت فى فجر المسيحية (فى القرن الثانى الميلادى) فلم يكن لقب روح الحكمة قد استقر بعد فى تسمية الروح القدس. فيقول الشهيد ثيئوفيلوس العبارة التالية:*
*tou qeou kai tou logou autou kai thj sofiaj autou triadoV (تريادوس تو ثيئوكى تو لوغو آفتوكى تيس صوفياس آفتو) The Trinity of God and His Word and His Wisdom  وتعنى "ثالوث الله وكلمته وحكمته". [4] *
*وأهمية قول ثيئوفيلوس الأنطاكى هذا هو أنه تكلم عن لقب "الثالوث" لأول مرة بالنسبة للأقانيم الثلاثة. ففى الأناجيل يُذكر أن الآباء الرسل كانوا يعمدون باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، وتكلموا عن الروح القدس والابن والآب. لكن أول من جمع الثلاثة فى تعبير واحد سمى الثالوث triadoV كان فى كتابات ثيئوفيلوس الأنطاكى. وإن كان ثيئوفيلوس الأنطاكى قد سمى الروح القدس "الحكمة" لكن لأنه قال "الله والكلمة والحكمة" فمفهوم أن المقصود باللقب الثالث هو أقنوم الروح القدس. ونحن لا ننفى أن الروح القدس هو روح الحكمة. ففى ذلك الزمان، كما أشرنا سالفاً، لم تكن الألفاظ اللاهوتية قد استقرت بعد فكان كل واحد يعبِّر عن الإيمان الذى يعيش فى ضميره بتعبيرات معينة. لكننا نعترف بفضل القديس ثيئوفيلوس الأنطاكى أنه قدّم تعبير "الثالوث" إلى التعبيرات اللاهوتية فى الكنيسة.[5] *
*أما القديس أثناسيوس فقد قاوم فى رسالته الثالثة ضد الأريوسيين فكرة أن الروح القدس هو الذى يوحّد الآب بالابن، أو يمثل الرباط بين الآب والابن، لأن الروح القدس لو كان هو مجرد رباط الوحدة بين الآب والابن، فهو إذن ليس أقنوم. وهذا هو الخطأ الذى يقع فيه الكاثوليك حتى يومنا هذا. فيقول الكاثوليك أن الآب هو المحب والابن هو المحبوب والروح القدس هو الحب الذى يجمعهما. *
*لقد قاوم القديس أثناسيوس هذا الفكر فقال: "لأن الابن لا يأخذ الروح القدس لكى يصير هو أيضاً فى الآب، ولا الابن يتقَّبل الروح القدس بل بالحرى هو بنفسه يمّد به الجميع، والروح القدس لا يوحَّد الكلمة بالآب The Spirit does not unite the Word to the Father.. فالابن هو فى الآب لأنه كلمته وشعاعه."[6] *
*إذا جعلنا الآب هو المحب والابن هو المحبوب هذا يعنى أن لهما وحدهما ديناميكية الفعل، وبهذا يتحول الروح القدس إلى مجرد طاقة بينهما يتبادلها الآب والابن، فتلغى بذلك أقنومية الروح القدس. *
*فى مفهومنا الثالوثى الثلاثة أقانيم يتبادلون الحب مع بعضهم البعض. فالحب هو صفة للجوهر وليس هو الخاصية الأقنومية للروح القدس. الحب هو صفة الجوهر فهو فى الآب والابن والروح القدس بنفس القوة وبنفس التأثير. فكل أقنوم يحب الآخر ويبادله الحب، ولا نستثنى الروح القدس من هذه القاعدة. *
[1] The Ante Nicene Fathers, Vol. 6  Methodius, Eerdmans Pub. Com., Grand Rapids, Michigan, reprinted 1978, Oration Concerning Simon and Anna, par. 2. p. 384.

[2] The Ante Nicene Fathers, Vol 1, Ignatius, Eerdmans Pub. Com., Grand Rapids, Michigan, reprinted 1978, Epistle of Ignatius to the Magnesians, chapter 13 p. 64; quoted by Stanley M. Burgess, _The Spirit and the Antiquity of the Church_, Hendrickson Pub. USA, 1984.

[3] Stanley M. Burgess, _The Spirit and the Antiquity of the Church_, Hendrickson Pub. USA, 1984, p. 32

[4]The Ante Nicene Fathers Vol, 2 Theophilus, Eerdmans Pub. Com., Grand Rapids, Michigan, reprinted 1978, Theophilus to Autolycus, Book 2, Chapter 15 p. 101.

*6 وهكذا ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس أن التلاميذ دعوا مسيحيين أولاً فى أنطاكية (انظر أع 11: 26). أى أن هذا لم يكن لقبهم من البداية. هكذا كان الإيمان بالثالوث يعيش فى الكنيسة منذ اللحظة الأولى لكن لقب "ثالوث" جاء لاحقاً.  *

[6] N & P. N. Fathers, series 2, Vol.  IV, St Athanasius, Eerdmans Pub. Com., Grand Rapids, Michigan, reprinted 1978, Four Discourses against Arians, discourse III, chapter 25, par 24, p. 407.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

مفتاح المسيحية هو أن "الله محبة"

*الله محبة**" (1يو4: 8، 16)**.  من كان الآب يحب قبل أن يخلق العالم والملائكة والبشر؟ إذا أحب الله الآب نفسه، يكون أنانياً ego-centric؛ وحاشا لله أن يكون هكذا. إذن لابد من وجود محبوب، كما قال السيد المسيح فى مناجاته للآب قبل الصلب "لأنك أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم" (يو17: 24). وبوجود الابن يمكن أن نصف الله بالحب أزلياً وليس كأن الحب شئ حادث أو مستحدث بالنسبة لله. فالأبوة والحب متلازمان، طالما وجدت الأبوة فهناك المحبة بين الآب والابن.*
*ولكن الحب لا يصير كاملاً إلا بوجود الأقنوم الثالث. لأن الحب نحو الأنا، هو أنانية وليس حباً. والحب الذى يتجه نحو الآخر الذى ليس آخر سواه (المنحصر فى آخر وحيد) هو حب متخصص رافض للاحتواء exclusive love بمعنى إنه حب ناقص. ولكن الحب المثالى هو الذى يتجه نحو الآخر وإلى كل من هو آخر inclusive love. وهنا تبرز أهمية وجود الأقنوم الثالث من أجل كمال المحبة. *
*وإذا وجدت الخليقة فى أى وقت وفى أى مكان فهى تدخل فى نطاق هذا الحب اللانهائى لأن مثلث الحب هنا هو بلا حدود ولا مقاييس. هذا الحب الكامل يتجه أيضاً نحو الخليقة حيثما وحينما توجد. كما قال السيد المسيح للآب "ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به وأكون أنا فيهم" (يو17: 26). إن الحب الكامل هو الحب بين الأقانيم الثلاثة وهذا هو أعظم حب فى الوجود كله.*
*لكن قد يسأل سائل لماذا لا تكون الأقانيم أربعة أو خمسة؟ وللرد نقول أن أى شئ ناقص فى الله يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهى، كما أن أى شئ يزيد بلا داعى يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهى. *
*إن مساحة هذا المثلث ما لا نهاية، أى أن مساحة الحب بين الأقانيم الثلاثة هى ما لا نهاية، ومثلث الحب هذا يتسع حتى يشمل كل الخليقة، فأى كائن يقع داخل نطاق المثلث يشمله هذا الحب فما الداعى لنقطة رابعة أو خامسة. *
*إذا كان المثلث نقطة أو مستقيم تكون مساحته صفر كما قلنا، حتى إذا كان طوله ما لا نهاية، لكن حين صار مثلثاً صارت له مساحة. فإن كانت المساحة ما لا نهاية فإنها تشمل كل الخليقة، فلا يحتاج الأمر إلى مربع أو مسدس. يكفى لكى تكون هناك مساحة أن يكون مثلث.*
*مثال توضيحى: *
*إذا اشتريت خط مستقيم من القاهرة إلى بنها ولكن ليس له عرض فأنت لم تشترى أرض على الإطلاق. لكنك تعتبر نفسك اشتريت مساحة أرض فقط إذا كان لها طول وعرض. فالخط إذا كان عرضه صفر حتى وإن كان طوله ما لا نهاية فهو يؤول إلى صفر.*


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

مساوي في الجوهر أم واحد في الجوهر

 


*نعود إلى شرح هذه النقطة، وسوف نستخدم لذلك التشبيه التالى:*
*إذا كان لدينا مثلث من معدن الذهب، إذا كان معدن المثلث هو الذهب فإن رؤوسه الثلاثة تكون من الذهب أيضاً. أى أن الذهب واحد، وهذا هو الجوهر. أ هو ذهب / ب هو ذهب / ج هو ذهب. والذهب الذى يخص أ يساوى الذهب الذى يخص ب و ج، ومع ذلك فإن هناك ذهب واحد وليس أكثر. وبهذا يكون أ واحد مع ب فى الجوهر وأيضاً مساوى له فى الجوهر. *
*"واحد فى الجوهر" لأن الجوهر غير منقسم، و"مساوى" لأن نصيبه من الذهب ليس أقل. لكن إذا قمنا بلصق جرام ذهب مع كيلو من الذهب يكون الاثنين واحد فى الجوهر لكنهما غير متساويين. لذلك فإن عبارة واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر غير كافية خاصة إنها لا تعطى انطباعاً بأن هناك أقنوم يسمى الآب وآخر يسمى الابن. وكان القديس أثناسيوس يحتاط من هرطقة سابيليوس الذى كان يؤمن بالأقنوم الواحد. *
*قال سابيليوس أن الله لما خلقنا كان يسمى الآب ولما خلّصنا كان يسمى الابن ولما قدّسنا كان يسمى الروح القدس. وأن الآب هو الابن هو الروح القدس، أقنوم واحد بثلاثة أسماء. وبهذا فقد مفهوم الثالوث، فهو آمن بالتجسد والفداء لكنه لم يؤمن بحقيقة أن الابن هو ابن وأن الآب هو آب، أى ألغى حقيقة الابن واعتبره مجرد اسم وليس حقيقة.*
*هل فى التشبيه السابق نستطيع أن نقول أن أ هو ب؟ بالطبع لا، لأن أ إذا انطبق على ب يصير المثلث خط مستقيم. وإذا انطبقت النقط أ، ب، ج سيتحول المثلث إلى نقطة مساحتها صفر وبهذا يؤول الذهب إلى صفر، أى ينعدم الجوهر وينعدم التمايز. هكذا إذا طبقنا نفس الأمر على الثالوث:* 


*وحدانية الجوهر وتمايز الأقانيم*
*الآب  : هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو الأصل من حيث الأقنوم.*
*الابن  : هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو المولود من حيث الأقنوم.*
*الروح القدس: هو الله من حيث الجوهر، وهو المنبثق من حيث الأقنوم.*

*الله له جوهر واحد فى ثلاثة أقانيم متساوية فى الجوهر.*
*تشترك الأقانيم معاً فى جميع خواص الجوهر الإلهى الواحد وتتمايز فيما بينها بالخواص الأقنومية.*

*الآب: هو الأصل أو الينبوع فى الثالوث وهو أصل الجوهر وأصل الكينونة بالنسبة للأقنومين الآخرين.*
*الابن: هو مولود من الآب ولكن ليس مجرد صفة بل أقنوم له كينونة حقيقية وغير منفصل عن الآب لأنه كلمة الله.*
*الروح القدس: ينبثق من الآب ولكنه ليس مجرد صفة، بل أقنوم له كينونة حقيقية وغير منفصل عن الآب لأنه روح الله.*
*من الخطورة أن نعتبر أن الأقانيم هى مجرد صفات لله وكأن الجوهر يخص الآب وحده، وبهذا ننفى الجوهر عن الابن والروح القدس، أو ننفى كينونتهما، ويتحولان إلى صفات لأقنوم إلهى وحيد هو أقنوم الآب وهذه هى هرطقة سابيليوس.*


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*يقول الأريوسيون أن الآب متفوق على الابن (وأيضاً على الروح القدس لأن الروح القدس منبثق، أما الآب فغير منبثق. فما يقولونه عن الولادة فيما يخص الابن يقولونه عن الانبثاق فيما يخص الروح القدس) لكن التركيز كان على الابن عند أريوس. فيقول أريوس أن الابن لا يمكن أن يكون مساوى للآب فى الجوهر لأن الآب جوهره غير مولود والابن جوهره مولود.*
*وهنا نجد خدعة مستترة وهى أن الولادة وعدم الولادة ليست صفة من صفات الجوهر، لكنها صفة أقنومية. فخلط أريوس ما بين الخاصية الأقنومية وبين صفات الجوهر، وحوّل الصفة الأقنومية إلى صفة من صفات الجوهر الإلهى وبذلك فصل جوهر الابن عن جوهر الآب، واعتبر أن الآب كائن كينونة لا تعتمد على آخر Independent existence بينما الابن كينونته متوقفة على الآب. أى أنه اعتبر أن كينونة الابن كينونة من نوع آخر. أما كينونة الآب فنابعة منه وهو يملكها، وكما يقول علماء اللاهوت أنه يملك فى ذاته علة وجوده. أما بحسب رأى أريوس فإن الابن لا يملك فى ذاته علة وجوده، لأن وجوده نابع من الآب ومعتمد على الآب. وبذلك وضع أريوس جوهرين:*
*1- جوهر يملك فى ذاته علة وجوده.*
*2- جوهر لا يملك فى ذاته علة وجوده وهو حادث أو مخلوق أو له سبب ويعتبر نتيجة وبذلك لا يمكن أن يكون هذان الجوهران متساويين.*
*وللرد على ذلك نقول إن الولادة وعدم الولادة ليست صفة جوهرية، إنما هى صفة أقنومية.*
*الأبوة: خاصية أقنومية ينفرد بها الآب فى الثالوث.*
*البنوة (بمعنى أنه مولود أى المولودية): خاصية أقنومية ينفرد بها الابن فى الثالوث.*
*الانبثاق من الآب: خاصية أقنومية ينفرد بها الروح القدس فى الثالوث. *
*المشكلة التى يثيرها الأريوسيون هى أن الابن يستمد كينونته من الآب بالولادة الأزلية قبل كل الدهور. ويقول الأريوسيون إن مجرد الولادة فى حد ذاتها تعنى تفوق الآب على الابن، لأن الابن يستمد جوهره ووجوده من الآب. إذن الآب هنا متفوق باعتباره الأصل.*
*وللرد على ذلك نقول: هل كون الآب هو وحده الذى لا يستمد وجوده من أقنوم آخر يعنى إنه يتفوق فى الجوهر على الابن وأيضاً على الروح القدس؟ ببساطة شديدة إذا كان الابن يستمد كينونته وجوهره بالولادة من الآب قبل كل الدهور، فإن الآب لا يمكن أن يكون هو الإله الحقيقى بدون الابن وبدون الروح القدس.*
*مثال لذلك نقول: هل يجوز أن يسأل أحد إن كان الحكيم أعظم من الحكمة أم لا؟ فالسؤال فى حد ذاته هو سؤال خطأ، لأن الحكيم لا يحسب حكيماً بدون الحكمة النابعة منه. ومع إنه هو أصل الحكمة أو هو ينبوع الحكمة، إلا أن الحكمة هى من صميم طبيعته وجوهره. فالفرق بين الحكمة والحكيم ليس فى جوهر الحكمة، ولكن الفرق هو فى؛ من هو الينبوع؟ ومن هو التيار؟*
*هكذا تتمايز الأقانيم الثلاثة فيما بينها فى الخواص الأقنومية :*
*فالآب         : هو الأصل والينبوع.*
*والابن                : هو المولود من الآب. *
*والروح القدس     : هو المنبثق من الآب.*
*وقد استخدم القديس أثناسيوس تشبيه الينبوع والتيار فى وصف العلاقة بين الآب والابن. فقال الينبوع والتيار هما نفس الماء الواحد (مياه واحدة). الينبوع هو والد والتيار هو مولود. ولكن ينبوع الماء لا يلد تياراً من الزيت أو الزئبق أو أى سائل آخر. وبهذا لا نرى اختلافاً فى الجوهر بين الينبوع والتيار. فلا يمكن لينبوع ماء حلو أن ينتج تياراً من ماء مر أو ماء مالح. وقد تكلم القديس يعقوب الرسول عن هذه النقطة فقال: "ألعل ينبوعاً ينبع من نفس عين واحدة العذب والمر. هل تقدر يا إخوتى تينة أن تصنع زيتوناً أو كرمة تيناً ولا كذلك ينبوع يصنع ماء مالحاً وعذباً" (يع3: 11-12). *
*قال القديس أثناسيوس:  [ولكن كما أن النهر الخارج من الينبوع لا ينفصل عنه، وبالرغم من ذلك فإن هناك بالفعل شيئين مرئيين واسمين. لأن الآب ليس هو الابن، كما أن الابن ليس هو الآب، فالآب هو أب الابن، والابن هو ابن الآب. وكما أن الينبوع ليس هو النهر، والنهر ليس هو الينبوع، ولكن لكليهما نفس الماء الواحد الذى يسرى فى مجرى من الينبوع إلى النهر، وهكذا فإن لاهوت الآب ينتقل فى الابن بلا تدفق أو انقسام. لأن السيد المسيح يقول "خرجت من الآب" وأتيتُ من عند الآب. ولكنه دائماً أبداً مع الآب، وهو فى حضن الآب. وحضن الآب لا يَخْلُ أبداً من الإبن بحسب ألوهيته.]**[1]**. لأن القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى يقول "الله لم يره أحد قط، وحيد الجنس الإله الذى هو فى حضن الآب، هو خبّر" (يو1: 18). فحضن الآب لا يخلو أبداً من الابن حتى حينما تجسد عندما أرسله الآب إلى العالم وقال "خرجت من عند الآب" (يو16: 28).*
*والقديس أثناسيوس الرسولى يشير إلى أن الآب هو ينبوع الحكمة وينبوع الحياة. وأن الابن هو الحكمة وهو الحياة. وإليك نص ما قاله فى ذلك:  [ إن كان يقال عن الله أنه ينبوع حكمة وحياة كما جاء فى سفر أرمياء "تركونى أنا ينبوع المياه الحية" (أر2: 13) وأيضاً "كرسى مجد مرتفع من الابتداء هو موضع مقدسنا. أيها الرب رجاء إسرائيل كل الذين يتركونك يخزون. والحائدون عنى فى التراب يُكتبون لأنهم تركوا الرب ينبوع المياه الحية" (أر17: 12، 13). وقد كتب فى باروخ "إنك قد هجرت ينبوع الحكمة" (باروخ3: 12) وهذا يتضمن أن الحياة والحكمة لم يكونا غريبين عن جوهر الينبوع بل هما خاصة له (خواص له)، ولم يكونا أبداً غير موجودين، بل كانا دائماً موجودين. والآن فإن الابن هو كل هذه الأشياء وهو الذى يقول "أنا هو.. الحياة" (يو14: 6)..**[2]** كيف إذاً لا يكون كافراً من يقول "كان وقت ما عندما لم يكن الابن فيه موجوداً لأن هذا مثل الذى يقول تماماً كان هناك وقت كان فيه الينبوع جافاً خالياً من الحياة والحكمة. ولكن مثل هذا الينبوع لا يكون ينبوعاً، لأن الذى لا يلد من ذاته (أى من نبعه الخاص) لا يكون ينبوعاً.] (المقالة الأولى ضد الأريوسية، فصل 6 : 19).*
*الينبوع إذا لم يلد لا يكون ينبوعاً فإذا ألغينا الابن فإننا نلغى الآب. "لأن الذى لا يلد من ذاته (أى من نبعه الخاص) لا يكون ينبوعاً" كما قال القديس أثناسيوس. ظن أريوس أن الآب متفوق لأنه هو وحده الذى يلد، لكن هل هناك آب بدون ابن؟ *
*وفى دفاع القديس غريغوريوس الناطق بالإلهيات عن ألوهية الابن فى مقالاته اللاهوتية الخمسة التى قالها رداً على إفنوميوس الأريوسى قال [ وتسألنى (يسخر منه) متى ولد الابن (متى خلق)؟ فأقول لك لقد ولد الابن حينما لم يكن الآب مولود ] **[3]**. وهو بذلك يريد أن يحرج الأريوسيين بأنهم ينكرون أبوة الآب الأزلية حينما ينكرون أزلية الابن. لأن القديس غرغوريوس قال إن الأبوة بالنسبة للآب لا يمكن أن تكون صفة حادثة أو مكتسبة. ولم يحدث إطلاقاً أن الآب لم يكن آباً لكى ننكر ميلاداً للابن منه بلا بداية وقبل كل الدهور وبالطبيعة وليس بالإرادة. أى أن الابن مولود ولادة طبيعية من الآب، فلم يحدث أن الآب كان كائناً ثم فكّر فى زمن ما لماذا لا يكون آب، فولد الابن.*
*ومثال ذلك نقول: إن العقل بغير الفكر لا يحسب عقلاً على الإطلاق. فإذا كان العقل ليس له بداية، فالفكر ليس له بداية. ومع أن العقل والد والفكر مولود، ومع أن العقل هو أصل الفكر، إلا أن العقل لا يسبق الفكر فى الوجود. وكما قلنا سابقاً إن الحكيم لا يحسب حكيماً بغير الحكمة. ولا توجد قوة فى الوجود تستطيع أن تسلخ الحكمة من الحكيم. فإذا كان الحكيم يعطى للحكمة وجودها، فإن الحكمة تعطى للحكيم قيمته وحقيقة طبيعته. لأنه إذا فقدها يفقد قيمته ويفقد كنهه؛ وصفة جوهره.*
*إن اللهب لا يحسب ناراً بغير حرارة نابعة منه. فإذا فقد اللهب الحرارة، لا يُدعى ناراً على الإطلاق. فما المفاضلة إذاً؟*
*إذا كان اللهب هو أصل الحرارة، فإنه يُحسب ناراً بحرارته، فإذا فقدها يفقد كنهه ويفقد قيمته. فكيف يسأل سائل أيهما أعظم اللهب أم الحرارة النابعة منه؟! لا يوجد لهب بدون حرارة، ولا توجد حرارة بدون لهب أى مصدر لها.*
*وختاماً لهذه القضية نقول إن الفرق بين الآب والابن ليس هو فى الجوهر ولا فى الكينونة ولا فى الوجود، بل هو فقط فى حالة الوجود. فهل يختلف جوهرك أنت إذا كنت جالساً على كرسى فى حجرة أو كنت فى قطار مسرع؟ إن الفرق هو فى حالة الوجود وليس فى الوجود.*
*كل والد يلد مولود من نفس جوهره وطبيعته. لكن فى حالة أى كائن فإن المولود يكون كائن مستقل ويحدث انفصال رغم أن الوالد يلد كائن مساوى له فى الجوهر. أما فى الثالوث فإن الولادة خارج الزمن، فليس هناك بداية وليس هناك سابق ومسبوق. هى مثل ولادة الفكر من العقل. فبما أن الآب هو ينبوع الحكمة والابن هو الحكمة؛ إذن لا يمكن فصلهما عن بعضهما البعض. لا يوجد إنفصال فى الثالوث بل الولادة هى مثل ولادة التيار من الينبوع، والعقل من الفكر، والشعاع من النور.*
*فى حواره مع إفنوميوس شرح القديس غريغوريوس الثئولوغوس ما يلى: كيف تدَّعى أن صفات الأبوة والبنوة تُغيّر الجوهر ما بين الآب والابن؟ هل يمكن أن يلد الإنسان غزالاً أو قرداً؟! إن الوالد يلد كائن مساوى له فى الجوهر. فالأبوة خاصية تتعلق بالأقنوم ولا تتعلق بالجوهر. لأنها خاصية أقنومية، وليست من خواص الجوهر.*

[1] P. Schaff & H. Wace, N & P. N. Fathers, series, 2, Vol IV, Saint Athanasius, Exposito Fidei (Statement of Faith) P. 84,85, Eerdmans  Pub. 1978.

12 وأيضاً "فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله" (1كو 1: 24).

[3] P. Schaff & H. Wace, N & P. N. Fathers, series, 2, Vol  VII, Saint Gregory of Naziansus, Third Theological Oration, article III, Eerdmans Pub. Sept. 1978, P. 301.


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

تعالوا نلخص

​*لا يوجد التقسيم الذى أتبعناه هنا فى كتب التاريخ ولم يتبعه المؤرخون المسيحيين أو غيرهم من قبل وقد بنينا تقسيمنا على الإيمان بقانون الإيمان المسيحى الذى وضعته الكنيسة الجامعه وأستمدته من الإنجيل والقسمين : الأول : بدع لا تؤمن بالتثليث والتوحيد , ثانياً : طوائف تؤمن بقانون الإيمان المسيحى ولكن تختلف إختلافات أخرى  والتقسيم كالآتى : *

*أولا : البدع والهرطقات . *
*وهذا النوع هو الذى تسبب قديماً فى الإنشقاقات المسيحية ويعتقد أن هذه المعتقدات قد تلاشت لعدم وجود من يعتقد بها أو لقلة من يعتنق هذه المعتقدات - ومن ناحية أخرى قد شجبت الكنيسة الجامعة هذه المعتقدات ممثلة فى المجامع المسكونية أو المحلية - ونحن هنا أما سنسرد أسمائها فقط أو سنحيط علم القراء بمحتوى إعتقادها طبقاً لما هو متبع تاريخياً *
*ثانياً :  الطوائف التى لا يطابق إيمانها مع إيمان الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية *
*الطوائف التالية تجرى الكنيسة القبطية معها مناقشات بهدف تقريب شقه الخلافات *
*طائفة الأرثوذكس الشرقيين : وهذه الطوائف أقربها عائلة الأرثوذكس الشرقيين وهم حوالى 13 كنيسة مثل اليونان وغيرهم ويعتبروا أقرب إلى الأقباط الأرثوذكس من غيرهم . *
*طائفة الكاثوليك : وهى كنيسة رسولية يرأسها بابا الفاتيكان والكاثوليك كنيسة قريبة للأقباط أيضاً ولكن يوجد بيننا وبينهم حوالى 40 إختلافاً ذكرهم الأرشيدياكن حبيب جرجس فى أحدى كتب الصخرة الأرثوذكسية .  *
*الكاثوليك [انضمام أسقف قبطى إليهم] - الكاثوليك [الإرساليات]*
*طائفة البروتستانت : وهم فروع كثيرة يجتمعون معاً ويختلفون فى أشياء كثير جداً وهم لا يعترفون بالأسرار المقدسة ولا بالتقليد أو التسليم حسب ما تعودناه منذ آبائنا ويقف البروتستانت فى نقطة بعيده عن إيمان الأقباط .*
**********************************************
*عندما نشر الهراطقة أفكاراً غريبة عن الأفكار المسيحية الموضوعة فى الإنجيل والتقاليد التى تسلمتها الكنائس الرسولية القديمة أجتمع الأساقفة ومناقشة هذه الأفكار وإتخاذ القرارات والقوانين التى ما زالت الكنائس الرسولية القديمة تلتزم بها والموقع التالى هو فهرس لموقع ستجد فيه أيها القارئ المجامع التى أقيمت وقراراتها وقوانينها ولهذا فعلى الباحث أو الدارس أن يطلع على الهرطقة والمجمع الذى أقيم لمناقشتها فى موقع فهرس المجامع التالى : *
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_391.htm *​*************************************************************
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2193.htm صفحة المصطلحات اللاهوتية*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2194.htm البدع والهرطقات محاضرة للبابا شنودة الثالث*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1843.htm الشفاعة‏ ‏الكفارية‏ ‏والشفاعة‏ ‏التوسلية / بقلم‏ ‏المتنيح‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس*
​القرن الأول / المائة سنة الأولى 
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_347.htm محتوى البدعة الأبيونية التى كان أسقفها ورقة أبن نوفل*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1225.htm بدعــــــــــــة أو هرطقة النيقولاويين*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1226.htm بدعة أو طائفة أو شيعة الناصريين*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1227.htm زعماء الهراطقة فى ذلك العصر : فالنتينوس الهرطوقى - بدعة كردون - بدعة مركيون البنطى - بدعة مرقس*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1266.htm  بدعة مونتانوس فى بلدة فريجية وأدعى فيها أنه الروح القدس وهى الفكرة التى أخذها محمد وحرفها بطريقته  *
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1844.htm بدعة يهــــــوذا*

*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1114.htm البدعة ( الهرطقة ) الغنوصية / الغنوسيـــــــــة ومخطوطات نجع حمادى*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1361.htm فلاسفة الغنوسيـــــة - الفليسوف باسيليدس*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1362.htm فلاسفة الغنوسيـــــة - الفليسوف مرقيون*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1363.htm فلاسفة الغنوسيـــــة - الفليسوف فالنتينوس*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5906.htm عودة المخطوطات الوحيدة بالعالم عن الغنوسية للمتحف القبطى
*

*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1267.htm السيمونيـــــــــــــــــــة / البدعة السيمونية*

​*************************************************************
القرن الثانى 
الفصح [الخلاف على عيده] 
باسيليوس
*************************************************************
القرن الثالث 

*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1840.htm من هو ماني ؟ محتوى البدعة المانوية - أنتشار ديانته *
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1865.htm بدعة مانى وديانته هى مصدر رئيسى من المصادر التى أخذ منها محمد ديانته*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1866.htm مضمون الديانة المانوية*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2187.htm الديانة المانوية فى الموسوعات العالمية*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2165.htm بــــدعة هيـــــراكس*

*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1862.htm بدعة بيرلس فى بلاد العرب سنة 244 م / ضلالة أخرى فى بلاد العرب - دحضهما أوريجانوس*

*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2164.htm بدعة بيرلس أسقف بصرة سنة 244م*

*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1889.htm هرطقة وبدعة نوفاتوس وهو قس فى كنيسة روما وقاموا بتوضيح بدعته للبابا القبطى ديونيسيوس الـ 14 سنة 246 - 282 م*

*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1897.htm هرطقة / بدعة سابيليوس وقام بتوضيح بدعته للبابا القبطى ديونيسيوس الـ 14 سنة 246 - 282 م*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1895.htm نادى كبريانوس ومن معه من الأساقفة بأن الراجعين من الهرطقة يجب أن يتطهروا بالمعموديه وقام بتوضيح بدعته للبابا القبطى ديونيسيوس الـ 14 سنة 246 - 282 م*

*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1913.htm نيبوس وبدعة الألف سنة تقضى فى تمتع جسدى على هذه الأرض *

*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1841.htm بولس السميساطى **كان رسم أسقفاً سنة 260 م  وخلع من منصبه سنة 265 م **وهرطقته وبدعتة التى نشرها فى أنطاكية*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2166.htm بدعة سبليوس الذى قاومها الأنبا ثاؤنا البابا الـ 16 والأنبا بطرس خاتم الشهداء *
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1842.htm بدعة لوشيانوس أساس البدعة الأريوسية*

​*************************************************************
القرن الرابع
*آريوس  *
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_519.htm البدعة الأريوسية*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1901.htm الفكــــــــر الأريوســــــــى*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1902.htm فكـــر البابا أثناسيوس فى مواجهة الفكر الأريوسى*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1903.htm الفرق الأريوسية*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1904.htm الآريوسيــــة / للبروفسور ب. ك خريستو*

*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4579.htm بدعة مقدونيوس : الروح القدس مخلوق مثل الملائكة *
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2192.htm بدعــــــــــة أبوليناريوس*​مقدونيوس 
*هرطقات مختلفة - *
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2167.htm الهرطقة الأفنومية  - الأربعتعشرية - المصلين  أو الأوخيطين*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_407.htm العداء للعذراء مريم أو ضد لقب عذراء*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1697.htm  هرطقة تجسيم شكل الإله شكلاً  إنسانياً  ذو صفات وشعور إنسانية Anthropomorphism *​*************************************************************
القرن الخامس 
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_520.htm من هو نسطـــــور؟
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1170.htm محتـــــــــوى البدعة النسطورية
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1905.htm البابا شنودة يشرح لماذا وضع مجمع أفسس 1 مقدمة قانون الإيمان ؟
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1906.htm الخلاف الفكرى بين مدرسة الأسكندرية ومدرسة أنطاكية
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1907.htm مدرسة أنطاكية ومنشأ الفكر النسطورى
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_521.htm مباحثــات الكنيسة القبطية مع الكنيسة الأشورية التى تميل إلى النسطورية
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1171.htm كنيسة الفرس النسطورية يقتلون المسيحيين غير النسطوريين
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1172.htm العذراء مريم والدة الإله​http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2195.htm بدعة بيلاجيوس
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_6160.htm البابا شنودة الثالث يشرح ألحداث التاريخية لبدعة بلاجيوس
****************************
بدعة أوطاخى 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_395.htm بدعة أوطاخى
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1173.htm هل إلهكم أو هل تعبدون  .. إله يشرب ويأكل ويتغوط وينام .. ألخ ؟
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1174.htm السيد المسيح = (جسد + روح) إنسان كامل + كلمة الرب الإله (إله كامل)
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5571.htm ملخص تعليم ألاباء عن الطبيعة اللاهوتية والجسدية فى المسيح مما ورد فى فى الصفحات الستة التالية
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1175.htm فكر الاباء والمدارس اللاهوتية عن الطبيعة اللاهوتية والجسدية بالمسيح1
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5557.htm فكر الاباء والمدارس اللاهوتية عن الطبيعة اللاهوتية والجسدية فى المسيح2
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5558.htm فكر الاباء والمدارس اللاهوتية عن الطبيعة اللاهوتية والجسدية فى المسيح3
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5559.htm فكر الاباء والمدارس اللاهوتية عن الطبيعة اللاهوتية والجسدية فى المسيح4
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5560.htm فكر الاباء والمدارس اللاهوتية عن الطبيعة اللاهوتية والجسدية فى المسيح5
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5561.htm فكر الآباء والمدارس اللاهوتية عن الطبيعة اللاهوتية والجسدية فى المسيح6

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4044.htm الخلاف اللاهوتى بين الكنائس التقليدية حول طبيعة السيد المسيح ، لمفهوم الخاطئ العالمى عن عقيدة الكنيسة القبطية حول طبيعة السيد المسيح  ، الأفكار المختلفة حول طبيعة السيد المسيح  : لمونوفيستس Monophysites   monofusithV  - الميافيستس (  Mia- physites)  - ديوفيزيس Dyophysis  أو أصحاب الطبيعتين 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2420.htm المدرسة الأنطاكية
*****************************

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_220.htm ثانيا :القرآن يهاجم البدعة الــقـيـرنــثـية 00 أسسها قيرنث
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_220.htm سابعاً : البدعة الداؤودية أو الداوديين
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_407.htm بدعة المعاديين لمريم​****************************************************************************
القرن السادس 
*التقديسات الثلاثة  *
*مربعو اللاهوت*
*************************************************************
القرن السابع 
**** http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4043.htm  البدعة المونوثيليتيه الإمبراطور البيزنطى هرقل (610- 642) أعد مشروعاً للوحدة عرف بـ (المونوثيليتيه Monotheletism ) وطبع هرقل مرسوم إدارى عرف بإسم (إكثيسيس Ecthesis ) ------ 
لمزيد من المعلومات راجع الصفحة التالية http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_38.htm 

*** وفى أيام البابا أغاثون البطريرك رقم 39 (662 - 680 م) ظهر هرطقة فيماناخوس 

***** الطلاق *
*************************************************************
القرن الثامن 
*الأيقونات*

*انبثاق الروح*
*************************************************************
القرن التاسع 

*************************************************************
القرن العاشر 

*************************************************************
القرن الحادى عشر :

*************************************************************
القرن الثانى عشر :

*************************************************************
القرن الثالث عشر 
مرقس ابن قنبر

*************************************************************
القرن الرابع عشر 
تعدد الزوجات 
*************************************************************
القرن الخامس عشر 

*************************************************************
القرن السادس عشر 

*************************************************************
القرن السابع عشر 

*************************************************************
القرن الثامن عشر 
انتهاء العالم

*************************************************************
القرن التاسع عشر 
*شهود يهوه *
*الأدفنتست *
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4038.htm قرار المجمع المقدس للكنيسة القبطية القبطية الأرثوذكسية إعتبار أن طائفتى السبتيين وشهود يهوه هم طوائف غير مسيحية*​*************************************************************
القرن العشرين 
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1843.htm الشفاعة‏ ‏الكفارية‏ ‏والشفاعة‏ ‏التوسلية / بقلم‏ ‏المتنيح‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس*​*************************************************************
القرن الواحد وعشرين 
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2820.htm الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تلغى اللمبوس*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4041.htm الشيخ شعراوى يذيع الهرطقة ألإسلامية بشان لاهوت المسيح على الهواء والأنبا غريغوريوس يدافع عن العقيدة المسيحية*

*************************************************************​*الصور‏ ‏والأيقونات*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3640.htm الصور‏ ‏والأيقونات فى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية وحرب الأيقونات بقلم‏ ‏المتنيح‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس*​*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3712.htm الصور‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏القبطية  والفن وقيمة الفنان بقلم العلامة المتنيح الأنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس *

*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3740.htm أهمية‏ ‏الصور‏ ‏وفائدتها - بقلم العلامة المتنيح الأنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس*



*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4039.htm بدعة أو فكر ملكية الأسقف*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4040.htm معنى التجديف على الروح القدس*​ 


المصدر :http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1109.htm


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*ما الذى عمله الروح القدس خلال ألفى عام مضت؟؟؟

*الروح القدس هو روح الله, بل هو الحياة نفسها...

هو الآن الذى يظلل على المؤمنين, ويقودهم عندما يستجيبون إلى إرشاداته , بصوته الداخلى . أنه روح الحق , ولذلك يعطى دائمآ أن يشهد الإنسان للحق, ويقبل النتائج مهما كانت مؤلمة وقاسية.

هو الذى عمل فى المعترفين , وهم الذين قبلوا الآلام من أجل شهادتهم للرب يسوع.

وهو أيضآ الذى أعطى للشهداء القدرة على الشهادة , وعلى أحتمال كل صنوف الآلام والموت , وقد قال السيد المسيح عن الروح القدس:

*" أما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله بأسمى , فهو يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم " ( يو 14 : 26 ).

*هو الذى أعلم بطرس بحقيقة حنانيا  وسفيره , وقال لهما لماذا تتكلمان بالكذب؟؟ وعندما سألهما أبهذا المقدار بعتما الحقل وقالا نعم , رد عليهم : "* أنتم لم تكذبوا على بل كذبتم على الروح القدس" ( أع 5 : 9 ).

*وأيضآ الروح هو الذى يختار الخدام للكرازة , فقال للأباء الرسل :
*" أفرزوا لى برنابا وشاول للخدمة ..." ( أع 13 : 2 ).
*
وهو الذى يفتح القلوب للإيمان...*" ولما سمعوا الكلمة نخسوا فى قلوبهم وقالوا ماذا نصنع أيها الرجال الأخوة" ( أع 2 : 37 ).

*وهو الذى يحمى المؤمنين ويرفع عنهم . وقال عن أوقات الضيق *" فى تلك الساعة تعطون فمآ وحكمة لايقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها" 
( لو 21 : 15 ).*

ودائمآ هو الذى يعطى الإرشاد والعلم والمحبة والفرح والسلام.

وهو الذى يهئ النفس لقبول المسيح , والحياة معه, وطاعة الوصية, والرجاء الذى لايخزى.

وهو أيضآ الذى يبكت الإنسان على خطيته,
لكى يقوده إلى أورشليم .

وعندما حدث اختلاف بين الآباء الرسل,
عقد مجمع أورشليم فأرشدهم وقالوا :
*
" قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن أن تمتنعوا عن الدم والمخنوق وما ذبح للأوثان والزنا" ( أع 15 : 20 ).
*

إنه فى كل يوم , بل فى كل لحظة , يعمل داخل الكنيسة,
وداخل المؤمنين , ويرشد البعيدين إلى الحق .

إن وجود مسيحيين الآن برغم مقاومة الشيطان , وكل الضيقات والآلام , هو من عمل الروح , وعزائه.

*المرجع:*

*كتاب :*
*أسئلة حول الإيمان المسيحى
*
مراجعة وتقديم:
*نيافة الأنبا موسى*
أسقف الشباب

*إعداد*
*القس أنطونيوس يونان**
*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

كمل انت الموضوع ربنا موجود


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*هل ظهور الروح القدس بهيئة حمامة يعنى أن الروح القدس قد تجسد؟؟؟
*

*+* لم يكن ظهور الروح القدس بهيئة حمامة جسمية مثل حمامة معناه أن الروح القدس قد تجسد , لأن الروح القدس لا يتجسد مثلما تجسد كلمة الله . بل إن الظهور شئ والتجسد شئ آخر . فالمسيح كلمة الله قد ظهر مرارآ فى العهد القديم دون أن يكون ذلك تجسدآ على الاطلاق.


*+ *وفى هذا المقام نذكر على سبيل المثال ظهور السيد المسيح مع ملاكين لإبراهيم عند بلوطات ممرا فى هيئة رجال. وتكلم إبراهيم معه ودعاه إليه. وأعطاه الرب الموعد بميلاد إسحق بعد عام من الظهور . ثم سار إبراهيم مع السيد الرب بينما ذهب الملاكان إلى سدوم وعمورة , وتحدث الرب مع إبراهيم عما كانمزمعآ أن يفعله بالنسبة لشر سدوم وعمورة الذى كان قد تزايد جدآ ( تك 18 : 19 ).


*+*ونذكر أيضآ ظهور الرب ليعقوب أبى عند مخاضة يبوق , إذ ظهر له فى هيئة إنسان , وصارعه إلى طلوع الفجر .
وباركه فى النهاية وأعطاه اسمآ جديدآ . ودعا يعقوب اسم ذلك المكانفنيئيل قاءلآ: " لأنى نظرت الله وجهآ لوجه ونجيت نفسى" ( تك 32 : 30 )


*+* لمتكن هذه الظهورات تجسدآ على الأطلاق بل ظهر الرب فقط بهيئة جسمية مثل إنسان مثلآ.ولكنه حينما حل فى بطن العزراء مريم , فقد أخذ طبيعة بشرية حقيقية كاملة بلا خطية وجعلها فى وحدة حقيقية تامة مع لاهوته بغير اختلاط ولا تغيير .
التجسد يعنى أن جسدآ حقيقيآ مساويآ لطبيعتنا فى الجوهر بلا خطية ,جسدآ حقيقيآ بروح عاقل أى طبيعة بشرية كاملة . وهذا الجسد الإنسانى أو هذه الطبيعة البشرية التى اتخذها , لها خواص الطبيعة البشرية , بما فى ذلك القابلية للحزن وللألم وللجوع وللموت, وكذلك للفرح وللراحة , ومايشبه ذلك من أمور بشرية , ولكن بلا خطية.

*+* *لهذا ينبغى أن نرى الفارق الواضح بين الظهور والتجسد:*

فلم يكن مجئ ابن الله فى الجسد مجرد ظهور , ولكنه كان تجسدآ حقيقيآ , ولهذا قال الكتاب المقدس : " والكلمة صار جسدآ وحل بيننا " ( يو 1 : 14 )

ولكن التجسد طبعآ يتضمن الظهور أيضآ كما هو مكتوب " الله ظهر فى الجسد " ( 1 تى 3 : 16 ).


*+* أما ظهور الروح القدس عند نهر الأردن فكان ظهورآ فريدآ ... ظهر فيه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة ليكون ذلك علامة فريدة على نزوله واستقراره على السيد المسيح .إتمامآ للنبوات وإعلانآ لبدء عمله الكهنوتى النبوى الملوكى لخلاص البشرية وكان الله قد أعطى علامة ليوحنا المعمدان أن من يرى الروح نازلآ ومستقرآ عليه مثل حمامة فهذا هو الذى يعمد(بتشديد حرف الميم ) بالروح القدس.
فى هذه المناسبة الفريدة ظهر الثالوث القدوس بأجلى بيان , فصوت الآب من السموات المفتوحة , والأبن المتجسد صاعدآ من مياه الاردن , والروح القدس آتيآ ومستقرآ عليه مثل حمامة . لهذا تسمى الكنيسة هذا اليوم ( يوم الظهور الإلهى ) , وتعيد له بهذا الاسم .

*+ *وقد ظهر الروح القدس مرة أخرى فى يوم الخمسين على هيئة ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار , واستقر على راس المجتمعين فى العلية , مقترنآ بصوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصف وملأ كل البيت حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين 
( أع 2 : 1 - 3 ).

كان منظر الألسنة التى تشبه منظر النار إشارة الى عمل الروح القدس فى التطهير وفى محبة الله , وصار منظر كل واحد من التلاميذ كأنه مصباح أو شمعة متقدة بالنار , لتنير للعالم من فوق المنارة.

*المرجع:*

*كتاب:*
*مائة سؤال وجواب فى
العقيدة المسيحية الأرثوذكسية*
لنيافة الحبر الجليل
*الأنبا بيشوى*
مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ والبرارى 
وسكرتير المجمع المقدس

*إعداد:*
*الإكليريكى الدكتور
سامح حلمى*
​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

اضافة رائعة ربنا موجود 
وسؤال فعلا دار بعقلى ولم اجد لة اجابة 

متابعة ربنا موجود 
وحقيقى استفاد 
ومن احب الكتاب لقلبى ا  د سامح حلمى 
واصبح ابونا بشبرا ا لان واعتقد اصبح اسمة ابونا انطونيوس حلمى


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*



asmicheal قال:


> اضافة رائعة ربنا موجود
> وسؤال فعلا دار بعقلى ولم اجد لة اجابة
> 
> متابعة ربنا موجود
> ...


أشكر حضرتك لتشجيعك
ايوة دكتور سامح حلمى اصبح  القس *بيشوى حلمى بكنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بشبر*ا
انا بحب كتبه جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
هو اكليريكى وكاتب رااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمته
*
ملحوظة عايز من حضرتك تضعى صور لظهور الروح القدس
والرب يباركم *


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*



rabna mawgod قال:


> أشكر حضرتك لتشجيعك
> ايوة دكتور سامح حلمى اصبح القس *بيشوى حلمى بكنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بشبر*ا
> انا بحب كتبه جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> هو اكليريكى وكاتب رااااااااااائع
> ...


 

:08:

لا ما عنديش 
بقول ربنا موجود اية رايك تشترك معايا فى البحث 

عن 

هاحط ليك لينك الموضوع حالا


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

طبيعة السيد المسيح 

اية رايك نبدا بالنبوات التى تحققت فية 

ثم طبيعتة تبارك اسمة 





http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*



asmicheal قال:


> طبيعة السيد المسيح
> 
> اية رايك نبدا بالنبوات التى تحققت فية
> 
> ...


أوك .... وياريت حضرتك تضعى نقاط للموضوع
علشان الكل يشارك
الرب يتمجد فى حياتكم وخدمتكم
وصلى من أجلى


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*ايضا *

*1​*
*سؤال: ما هي أول أية وردت عن الروح القدس في الكتاب المقدس؟الإجابة:أول آية عن الروح *
*القدس هي " وروح الله يرف علي وجه المياه " {تك2:1}. *


*

*​
*2​*

*سؤال: من هما أول ملكين حل عليهما الروح القدس؟الإجابة:أول ملكين حل عليهما الروح القدس هما شاول {1صم10} وداود {1صم16}. *


*

*​
*3​*

*سؤال: متى وعد الله في العهد القديم بسكنى الروح القدس في الناس؟الإجابة:وعد الرب في {حز37:36{. بقوله " واجعل روحي في داخلكم ". *


*

*​
*4​*

*سؤال: ما هو الوعد الذي ورد في العهد القديم عن مواهب الروح التي تعطى للناس؟الإجابة:وعد الرب بمواهب للناس في {يوئيل28:2}." اسكب روحي علي كل البشر، فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً، ويري شبابكن رؤي ". *


*

*​
*5​*

*سؤال: من الذي قيل عنه إن روح الله كان يحركه؟الإجابة:قيل عن شمشون " وابتدأ روح الرب يحركه في محلة دان "{قض25:13}. *
*[ www.St-Takla.org ]*


*

*​
*6​*

*سؤال: هات آيه تدل على أن الروح القدس كان يكلم آباءنا.الإجابة:قيل في {أع25:28}. حسناً كلم الروح القدس آباءنا باشعياء النبي قائلاً.." *



*

*​
*7​*

*سؤال: هات أية عن عمل الروح القدس في الوحي.الإجابة:عن عمل الروح القدس في الوحي، قيل " لم يأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أنسا الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس "{2بط21:1}. *

*

*​
*8​*

*سؤال: هات أية عن عمل الروح القدس في النبوءة.الإجابة:{اع25:28}، {2بط21:1}. *
*

*​
*9​*

*سؤال: ما هو الإصحاح الذي يتحدث كله عن مواهب الروح (في العهد الجديد)؟الإجابة:الإصحاح الذي يتحدث كله عن مواهب الروح هو {1كو12}. *


*

*​
*10​*

*سؤال: ما هو الإصحاح الذي يتحدث كله عن التكلم بالسنة؟ { كموهبة من مواهب الروح }.الإجابة:الإصحاح الذي يتحدث كله عن التكلم بالسنة هو {1كو14}. *


*

*​ 


*المصدر *​ 
*http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Service-Corner/Christian-n-Bible-Quizzes/01-Bible-Quizzes/Enjeel-Q-n-A__03-The-Holy-Spirit-01.html*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*ايضا 
11​سؤال: من هو الشخص الذي قيل إن روح الله فارقه، بعد أن حل عليه؟الإجابة: شاول الملك فارقه روح الله بعد أن حل عليه {1صم14:16}. 



12​سؤال: من هو الشخص الذي أخذ الله من الروح الذي عليه وأعطى للآخرين؟الإجابة: موسى النبي أخذ الله من الروح الذي عليه ووضع علي السبعين شيخاً {عدد11: 17، 25}. 



13​سؤال: أين ورد في الكتاب ذكر المواد التي تصنع منها (المسحة المقدسة) التي يمسح بها أشخاص، فيحل عليهم روح الله؟الإجابة: المواد التي تصنع منها المسحة المقدسة وردت في {خر30: 22-25}. 



14​سؤال: في بدء العصر الرسولي كان الروح القدس يحل بوضع اليد. هات مثالين على ذلك.الإجابة: حل الروح القدس علي أهل السامرة بوضع يدي الرسولين بطرس ويوحنا {أع8: 14، 17}. وحل الروح القدس علي أهل أفسس، بوضع يدي الرسول بولس {أع6:19}. 



15​سؤال: أين  ذكرت في العهد الجديد المسحة الخاصة بالروح القدس؟الإجابة: ذكرت المسحة المقدسة في {1يو2: 20، 27}. 
[ www.St-Takla.org ]



16​سؤال: أين وردت النفخة المقدسة التي يحل بها الروح القدس؟الإجابة: النفخة التي يحل بها الروح القدس وردت في {1كو22:20}. 



17​سؤال: أين ورد أن المعمودية تسبق حلول الروح القدس؟الإجابة: المعمودية تسبق حلول الروح القدس {أع38:2}. انظر ايضاً {أع19: 5، 6}. {أع8: 16، 17}. 



18​سؤال: هات آيتين من العهد الجديد عن سكنى الروح فينا.الإجابة: سكني الروح القدس فينا وردت في {1كو6:3}. " أما تعلمون أنكم هياكل الله، وروح الله يسكن فيكن " وايضاً ورد ذلك في {1كو19:6}. 




19​سؤال: أذكر آية عن لاهوت الروح القدس.الإجابة: قال بطرس الرسول لحنانيا زوج سفيره " لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على إنسان، بل على الله " (أع 5: 3، 4). 



20​سؤال: أذكر آية عن انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب.الإجابة: " ومتى جاء المعزى الذي سأرسله أبا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي " (يو15: 26). 


​ 

المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Service-Corner/Christian-n-Bible-Quizzes/01-Bible-Quizzes/Enjeel-Q-n-A__03-The-Holy-Spirit-02.html *


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*ايضا 
21​سؤال: أذكر آية عن الروح القدس في الثالوث القدوس.الإجابة: وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس " 



22​سؤال: أذكر آية عن الروح القدس الذي يوحى للأنبياء.الإجابة: " لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " (2بط 1: 21). 



23​سؤال: أذكر آية عن الروح القدس يتكلم في أفواه الرسل.الإجابة: " لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين، بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم " (مت 10: 20). 



24​سؤال: أذكر آية تأمرنا بأننا لا نحزن عن الروح القدس.الإجابة: " ولا تحزنوا روح الله الذي به ختمتم " (أف4: 30). 



25​سؤال: أذكر آية تأمرنا بأننا لا نطفئ الروح.الإجابة: " لا تطفئوا الروح " (1تس5: 19). 
[ www.St-Takla.org ]



26​سؤال: في أى إصحاح وردت مواهب الروح القدس مجتمعة. وفى أى إصحاح وردت موهبة الألسنة من الروح القدس وترجمته؟ الإجابة: وردت مواهب الروح القدس مجتمعة في (1كو12). وموهبة الألسنة وترجمتها وردت في (1كو14). 



27​سؤال: أذكر آية تدل على أن اليهود كانوا يقاومون الروح القدس.الإجابة: أنتم دائماً تقاومون الروح القدس، كما كان آباؤكم " (أع7: 51). 



28​سؤال: أذكر آية تدل على قيادة الروح القدس لمجمع الآباء الرسل.الإجابة: " لأنه رأى الروح القدس ونحن أن لا نضع عليكم ثقلاً أكثر " (أع15: 28).





المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Service-Corner/Christian-n-Bible-Quizzes/01-Bible-Quizzes/Enjeel-Q-n-A__03-The-Holy-Spirit-03.html​*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*ايضا  
1​سؤال: هات آيه صريحة عن انبثاق الروح القدس من الأب.الإجابة: أنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب ورد في {يو26:15}" روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق ". 



2​سؤال: هات آيه أخرى عن أن الروح القدس يعلمنا كل شئ.الإجابة: الروح القدس يعلمنا كل شئ {يو26:14}. 



3​سؤال: هات أية عن أن الروح القدس يمكث معنا الى الأبد؟الإجابة: الروح القدس يمكث معنا إلي الأبد {يو16:14}. 



4​سؤال: هات أية عن الروح يبكتنا علي خطية.الإجابة: الروح القدس يبكتنا علي خطية {يو8:16}. 



5​سؤال: هات آية دعي فيها الروح القدس بالمعزي.الإجابة: الروح القدس دعي المعزي {يو16:14}. 
[ www.St-Takla.org ]



6​سؤال: هات آية عن حلول الروح القدس يعطي قوة.الإجابة: قال الرب " ولكنكم ستنالون قوة متي حل الروح القدس عليكم. وحينئذ تكونون لي شهوداً "{أع8:1}. 



7​سؤال: أذكر آيتين عن عمل الروح القدس في الحرفيين.الإجابة: عن عمل الروح القدس في الحرفيين {خر3:28}. علي الذين صنعوا ثياب هارون. وكذلك {خر31: 3-5}. عن بصلئيل في " صناعة الذهب والفضة والنحاس ونقش حجارة للترصيع ونجارة الخشب،ليعمل في كل صنعه " 



8​سؤال: أذكر آيه عن { شركة الروح القدس }.الإجابة: شركة الروح القدس وردت في {2كو14:13}.{عب4:6}. 



9​سؤال: أذكر آيه عن عمل الروح في الخلق.الإجابة: ورد في {مز104: 29، 30}"تنزع أرواحها فتموت، وإلي ترابها تعود. ترسل روحك فتخلق ". 



10​سؤال: أذكر آية عن وجود روح الله في كل مكان.الإجابة: وجود روح الله في كل مكان {مز139: 7- 10}. 





المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Service-Corner/Christian-n-Bible-Quizzes/01-Bible-Quizzes/Enjeel-Q-n-A__04-Being-Filled-with-HG-01.html​*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*ايضا  
11​سؤال: اذكر آية عن أزلية الروح.الإجابة: أزلية الروح {عب14:9}. 



12​سؤال: وآيتين تدلان عن أن الروح القدس هو الله.الإجابة: قال بطرس الرسول " لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب علي الروح القدس؟أنت لم تكذب علي الناس بل علي الله "{أع5: 3، 4}. 



13​سؤال: أكتب بشواهد عن أن الروح القدس يدعو إلي الخدمة.الإجابة: يدعو للخدمة : كما قال " إفرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه "{أع2:13}. 



14​سؤال: أكتب بشواهد عن أن الروح القدس يكون مع المجمع المقدس ويشترك مع الآباء في قراراتهم.الإجابة: يكون مع المجمع المقدس : مثلما قال الآباء الرسل في قرارات أول مجمع لهم راي الروح القدس ونحن."{أع28:15}. 



15​سؤال: أكتب بشواهد عن أن الروح القدس يعطي الكلمة التي ينطقون بها.الإجابة: {مت20:10} " لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين، بل روح ابيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم ". 
[ www.St-Takla.org ]



16​سؤال: أكتب بشواهد عن أن الروح القدس يذكرهم بكل ما قاله الرب لهم.الإجابة: الروح القدس يذكر بكل ما قاله الرب {يو26:14}. 



17​سؤال: أكتب بشواهد عن أن الروح القدس هو الذي يغفر الخطايا من فم الكاهن.الإجابة: الروح القدس يغفر الخطايا من فم الكاهم. لذلك قال الرب لتلاميذه أقبلوا الروح القدس. من غفرتم خطاياه غفرت له."{يو20: 22، 23}. 



18​سؤال: أكتب بشواهد عن أن الروح القدس يهبنا الميلاد الثاني في المعمودية.الإجابة: الروح القدس يهبنا الميلاد الثاني في المعمودية {يو5:3}. 



19​سؤال: أكتب بشواهد عن أن الروح القدس هو الذي يمسح للخدمة.الإجابة: روح السيد الرب علي، لأنه مسحني لأبشر {أش1:61}. 



20​سؤال: أكتب بشواهد عن: من يكذب علي الرسل، إنما يكذب علي الروح القدس.الإجابة: من يكذب علي الرسل، إنما يكذب علي الروح القدس حنانيا وسفيرة {أع5: 3، 4}.


​ 

المصدر 
http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Service-Corner/Christian-n-Bible-Quizzes/01-Bible-Quizzes/Enjeel-Q-n-A__04-Being-Filled-with-HG-02.html

*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: الروح القدس : الاقنوم الثالث (دعوة للبحث)*

*ايضا 
21​سؤال: متي قيل أن القديس بطرس الرسول امتلأ من الروح القدس؟الإجابة: امتلاء بطرس من الروح القدس {أع8:4}. 



22​سؤال: متي قيل إن جماعة المصلين إمتلأوا من الروح.الإجابة: امتلاء المصلين من الروح القدس {اع31:4}. 



23​سؤال: من هم السبعة الذين قيل إنهم مملوءون من الروح القدس والحكمة؟الإجابة: سبعة رجال مملوءون من الروح والحكمة هم الشمامسة السبعة {أع3:6}. 



24​سؤال: متي قيل إن الرسل كلهم امتلأوا من الروح القدس؟الإجابة: امتلاء السل من الروح القدس {أع4:2}. في يوم البندكستي. 



25​سؤال: من هي القديسة التي إمتلأت من الروح القدس ببركة قديسة أخري.الإجابة: القديسة أليصابات امتلآت من الروح القدس لما وصل إلي أذنها سلام القديسة مريم العذراء {لو41:1}. 
[ www.St-Takla.org ]



26​سؤال: من هو الجنين الذي إمتلأ من الروح القدس؟الإجابة: قيل عن القديس يوحنا المعمدان في البشارة به " ومن بطن أمه يمتلئ من الروح القدس "{لو15:1}. 



27​سؤال: متي قيل إن السيد المسيح إمتلأ من الروح القدس؟الإجابة: في { لو1:4}قيل عن السيد المسيح " وأما يسوع فرجع من الاردن ممتلئاً من الروح القدس ". 



28​سؤال: من هو الشماس الذي قيل عنه شخص إلى السماء وهو ممتلئ من الروح القدس؟الإجابة: قيل عن القديس اسطفانوس أول الشمامسة وقت رجمه " أما هو فشخص إلي السماء، وهو ممتلئ من الروح القدس " {أع55:7}. 



29​سؤال: من هو الكاهن الذي قيل إنه إمتلأ من الروح القدس وتنبأ؟الإجابة: زكريا الكاهم لما انتهت فترة صمته، قيل عنه إنه آمتلآ من الروح القدس وتنباً " {لولو67:1}. 


​ 



المصدر 
http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Service-Corner/Christian-n-Bible-Quizzes/01-Bible-Quizzes/Enjeel-Q-n-A__04-Being-Filled-with-HG-03.html
*


----------



## asmicheal (28 مايو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 مايو 2012)

اشكر الرب اننى اعيش بنعمة الروح القدس هو حب كبير بداخلى ورغبة صادقة فى النمو الروحى


----------

